# Browser War - Take your pick



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 14, 2006)

Which browser is da best!!!

mine is opera

Ur fav???


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Browser war never end. 

Anyway mine is Mozilla Firefox !


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

mine is firefox..it is best in the business.
:s


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera is the best.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

i think this thread has started so many times, plz guys check out for the existing thread before posting new thread,,, ny way mine is OPERA


----------



## Anindya (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I swear by Firefox!


----------



## mail2and (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I use Safari and Firefox. Whenever I use Linux, I use Konqueror


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera


----------



## mehulved (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Fight to your hearts content now.


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

opera is the best now till series 8 it had problem with few websites but with 9.02 it works very good with all websites


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

mine is Mozilla Firefox


----------



## praka123 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

mine is firefox and/Or epiphany


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

opera baby....


----------



## Sykora (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

My favorite is Opera, followed by dillo and links. Firefox with conkeror chrome also deserves a mention.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera Rockz


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

nothing beats opera 9.0!!


----------



## samrulez (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera is good, but once FireFox is fed with extensions it roars like a tiger.......
FireFox has unlimited customization!


----------



## sms_solver (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

My primary browser is Maxthon 1.5.7
and 
secondary browser is Opera 9.0.2


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Hmm... I've added a poll (I love voting and polls!). Note that we can even vote for more than 1 browser as many might use/like more than 1 browser equally.

My choice is Firefox!!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I just prefer Opera. Firefox is great for it's extensions. So, I only use it when I need to use any of those extensions.
And yeah links2 for CLI browsing.


----------



## elumalai (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera is the best......more features.....
just i love it..


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

IE 7 RC1 is the primary browser, firefox 2ndry


----------



## Pathik (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

opera9.02>ff2.0>ie7rc1


----------



## sourav (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

opera


----------



## alanpaladka (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

IE7 RC1 & Opera


----------



## samrulez (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

But guyz, FireFox v2.0 RC2 is much faster than Opera 9.02 Build 8585...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

there's no such thing as best browser , there's only favorite browser


----------



## dissel (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I am a long time(since 2002) user/fan of opera....But after getting Firefox 2 RC2 in hand......I am quite impressed.....FF team did a Major Improvement in their product line....It is Great.


----------



## eddie (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> But guyz, FireFox v2.0 RC2 is much faster than Opera 9.02 Build 8585...


 Shhh...that is supposed to be a secret!!! 
Don't let everyone know or else they will also be in browsing heaven as well


----------



## mediator (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

^^ yeah


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I think Opera & firefox both


i prefer FF for its extensions 

opera in its latest version very cool &  compatible


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I Prefer Firefox.. (even if its a memory Hog)


----------



## samrulez (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				thewisecrab said:
			
		

> nothing beats opera 9.0!!



WORNG! Firefox beats Opera!!!!!  

Firefox is 3x faster, 10x safer, 5x simpler, and 1000000X customizable!!!! 

Firefox with its extensions ROCKS!!!!!!!

Besides Opera is, slower, and has 1000000X compatibility problems!..Some pages just refuse to open in Opera! 


nOObs=Opera


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Mozilla Firefox Man !


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera was, is and will remain the best for me. I had expected Safari to be better than Opera when switching to the Macintosh, but it is not. I promptly downloaded Opera for Mac and just love it. It's screaming fast!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> WORNG! Firefox beats Opera!!!!!
> 
> Firefox is 3x faster, 10x safer, 5x simpler, and 1000000X customizable!!!!
> 
> ...


Soory I disagree. Opera is many times faster than Firefox without a doubt. Yes, nothing can beat firefox in customisation. Also, Opera is one of the *only two browsers* to pass ACID2 test. So, it is never a fault of opera that pages don't render properly on it. Rather it's the fault of designers most of the times as they don't adhere to W3C standards. If you ever encounter a page that doesn't render properly in Opera, then check it's validity at w3c site. And you will find loads of errors. So, Opera is being punished for following the rule. 
It has been seen a few times that if the site detects opera , it sends a different css which doesn't let pages render well in opera.


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

opera is fastest. i luv it.
monzilla firefox is good in browsing images, javascripts(i use it for downloading wallpapers).


But i use opera.


Opera ROX!!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

gursimran 2006 is right


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> If you ever encounter a page that doesn't render properly in Opera, then check it's validity at w3c site. And you will find loads of errors. So, Opera is being punished for following the rule.
> It has been seen a few times that if the site detects opera , it sends a different css which doesn't let pages render well in opera.


And if you ever do run across such a site (GMail is a good example), you can simply right-click and select 'Edit site preferences...' from the menu. Select the 'Network' tab and set the 'Browser identification' to 'Mask as Mozilla'. The site will work properly after that. This clearly proves that Opera is more than capable of handling any webpage.

tech_your_future, it's quite obvious that samrulez posted that comment just to start a flame war here. He, and most other hardcore Firefox supporters too, doesn't genuinely believe any of the crap.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Guyz,
       I'm not talking about Firefox at stock , I'm taking about a highly Tweaked firefox, the one which I have! 




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> tech_your_future, it's quite obvious that samrulez posted that comment just to start a flame war here. He, and most other hardcore Firefox supporters too, doesn't genuinely believe any of the crap.


ok I wanted the spirit here...coz I wanted to express my love for FF 

*But  don't take anything personally* 

I don't want to make this  member wars....I just want to keep it browser wars!


----------



## Stalker (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

i will go with FireFox 2.0


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

firefox is way faster than opera guys....really


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera anyday..!! Fast.. Save sessions, disable or use cached images, a pretty good download manager, a very good email client.. all these without any additonal customisations.. You can go on..!!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> Guyz,
> I'm not talking about Firefox at stock , I'm taking about a highly Tweaked firefox, the one which I have!


Then it should be compared with a tweaked opera. 
See I like Firefox too but can't just deny that opera is the best in some aspects.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera can be tweaked! 
plz can u gimme some links.......maybe then I can switch to Opera..coz after a lot of searching i didn't find any ways to tweak Opera.. 
that was the primary reason why I switched to FF...


----------



## mehulved (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Since you know a bit about tweaking you can try opera:config with opera and see the results and what happens. I will be very much happy to see how both compare then. Even if opera looses out.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

@Mehul: hmmmm....well check it out....maybe I will switch back to the good old Opera..  .. but the tweaking will take some time..so willl get back after comparing the two..


----------



## Netjunkie (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera anytime...


----------



## eddie (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Also, Opera is one of the *only two browsers* to pass ACID2 test.


What? 
Which is the *only other one* that you know about?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Safari/Konqueror.


----------



## eddie (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Both are different browsers. Yes Safari copied KHTML rendering engine bit-by-bit but it also has Apple's code in it so saying that Konq and Safari are same is not justified. Others are iCab and Shiira so that makes 4 others


----------



## mehulved (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Yeah just realised that while googling it up.


----------



## life_hacker (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

1st best - Firefox [because of extensions], 2nd best - Opera [resource wise] for me


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Maxthon, anytime.


----------



## niks999 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

For a change,
Internet Explorer 7 
Download the latest version and google toolbar!!
Sorry - Opera and Mozilla


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				niks999 said:
			
		

> For a change,
> Internet Explorer 7
> Download the latest version and google toolbar!!
> Sorry - Opera and Mozilla



itni gandi gaali (lol kidding)..


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				niks999 said:
			
		

> For a change,
> Internet Explorer 7
> Download the latest version and google toolbar!!
> Sorry - Opera and Mozilla


Whatever you do to it, it sucks big time!
__________


			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> Guyz,
> I'm not talking about Firefox at stock , I'm taking about a highly Tweaked firefox, the one which I have!
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it. LOL!
After all, who doesn't want to take part in a healthy cold war on a forum - I know I do. And what is 'Fight Club' for, after all!


----------



## konstAnt (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I just use Firefox.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

for me  *Opera*, coz its got

  good Security (if i even surf "those" sites, opera informs about any download=>intentional or un-intentional ones-like spyware), 
 some cool skins.
 really good in-built download manager
 inbuilt Torrent....
 session saving
 Trash can (just Ctrl+Z, to open a closed tab)
 Widgets
   Mouse Jestures (default ones)


Now if i move to FireFox, after installation, i've to download the plug-ins to get what i need.
But with Opera, every thing is built-in.


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I am using Firefox 2 RC3 with Extensions.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Excuse me.
> If you can give me proof and backup your claims about Firefox being 3x faster than Opera. Opera is much faster than Fx in rendering JS and CSS, which makes it overall the faster browser ?
> 
> 
> I.



LOL, have you ever tried a  Firefox v2.0 RC3??
Try and u'll get the proof.....
But the speed diff between Opera 8585 and FF RC3 is not much .but still ff is a little faster..

Plus if u talk about features firefox has unlimited features...you just can't go about saying that ''Its the websites fault that it fails to render in Opera'' after all its you who is going to need the site! 

Features like Adblock with which u can block ads ,spell check,no script for security etc... are not available in Opera...


I agree that Opera looks more organized...but for a NET addict FF is better...who has all the time to enhance it...


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera iam yet to see a match for opera
been using Opera since 2 yrs with all its features its turned me into a die hard fan .Opera YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> Plus if u talk about features firefox has unlimited features...you just can't go about saying that ''Its the websites fault that it fails to render in Opera'' after all its you who is going to need the site!


You can fix any site that does not support Opera in two seconds by editing the individual site preferences. In case you do not know how to go about doing that, I described it in this post. So you, as an end user, won't suffer from incompatibility problems when using the best browser on Earth.



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> Features like Adblock with which u can block ads ,spell check,no script for security etc... are not available in Opera...


I keep saying this, why don't you guys research your facts before posting them on public forums? 'Block content...' and 'Check spelling' are built right into Opera and I don't know what this 'no script for security' is - mind enlightening me?



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> I agree that Opera looks more organized...but for a NET eddict FF is better...who has all the time to enhance it...


Sorry! I am a 'NET eddict' (A-D-D-I-C-T) too but I would rather spend my time reading wonderful articles and downloading stuff from the internet than searching around for good extensions in a HUGE library, just so that I can make my browser usable. You might think this is extreme but seriously, I find Firefox utterly useless in it's default state.

Now since you started the topic, let me tell you a few wonderful features of Opera that I could not find on Firefox's download site (they may be there but they are buried deep inside and some may even not be there).
*1. Trash*
When I had to use Firefox with Vista for the short period, I became very very frustrated with it's inability to restore any pages that I had accidently or purposely closed and wanted them back. In Opera, it not only restores the page, it restores it exactly at the same place the tab was on the tab bar and it restores the whole session, i.e., all the history associated with the page. If you were filling a form when you close the page, even the text field in the form that you had already filled are restored. And since it restores everything from the cache, it is instantaneous. I absolutely LOVE this feature!

*2. Creating custom searches*
I know there is a method to do it in Firefox but I found it very complicated. In Opera, you right-click on any search box, select 'Create search...', enter the keyword to use for the search and hit return. Done! You can now search that site from your address bar itself using the keyword you entered.

*3. Open new tab next to active*
When you middle click on any link in Opera, it opens the new tab in the background and right next to the active tab. This helps keep my tab bar organised and I fell very uncomfortable with the default setting of opening all tabs on the extreme right.

*4. Sessions*
I know there is an extension for it, but this feature is implemented much better in Opera. It automatically saves your sessions for you and allows you to create custom sessions. I know it is quite similar in Firefox but I like Opera's version better.

*5. Mouse gestures*
I know you can enable mouse gestures in Firefox but they are over sensitive. When you right click your mouse and drag it to the left or right, you are bound to move your hand slightly during the operation and it often results in the drag being less than perfect. Firefox very often understands it to be a drag in two different directions and either implements a wrong command or nothing at all. In Opera, it seems to be intelligent. It very rarely happens that I drag the mouse to the left or right and Opera misunderstands it. And I don't know why this is but in Firefox when I use the mouse gesture for 'Back', the pages load very slowly (maybe it re-downloads parts of the page). It is very frustrating when I think the gesture did not work and do it again and then I find that I have moved back two pages. Due to this irritants, I found myself dispensing with the mouse gestures and using the buttons instead, which was a pain as I had gotten used to the nifty gestures in Opera.

*6. Dragging tabs to new windows*
If you have two windows of Opera open, you can drag tabs from one windows to the other, and I found no extension for it in Firefox.

*7. Voice controlled browsing*
Opera supports it and Firefox doesn't (though I don't really use it now that I have a Mac and it has a very good 'Speech' feature).

*8. Show me all my tabs*
In Opera, no matter how many tabs you open, they will keep resizing but will fit in the same window. Firefox, however, only manages about fifteen tabs on my 1600x1200 screen and then added a really irritating scroll button to access the other tabs.

*9. Picture is downloaded for saving*
In Firefox, when you right click on any picture and select 'Save image as', it opens the downloads window and downloads the picture again. Why? Why can't it just copy the image from the cache to my preferred location in the background, like Opera (and IE and any other browser)?

*10. Reload from cache*
In Opera, you can view the source of a page and edit it and then select 'Reload from cache'. The page will be re-loaded to reflect the changes you made to the code. It's a good feature that is lacking in Firefox.

*11. Search from the address bar*
Is there any way to search on sites other than Google straight from the address bar in Firefox? There may be, but I am unaware of it. I like this feature in Opera.

*12. Address bar changes to status bar*
The most space efficient way to view the progress in detail while a page is being opened is to set the option to show the progress bar inside the address bar in Opera. Another feature I cannot live without and is absent in Firefox.

*13. Native skin*
You can change Opera's skin to reflect the native skin of your operating system without downloading any additional skins. And if you change the UI of your operating system, Opera's skin will also change to reflect that.

*14. Advanced RSS reader*
The in-built RSS reader in Opera is more advanced than the one in Firefox. You can sort your feeds by marking them with labels.

*15. Open all folder items*
... but please don't close the ones already open. I bookmarked a lot of sites into one folder in Firefox and later when I was browsing, I chose to open all the items in the folder. To my utter surprise and frustration, it closed all the open tabs and opened the bookmarks instead without even giving me so much as a warning. And to top it off, it did not open the bookmarks on top of the already open tabs, it closed those tabs and opened new ones which meant that I could not recover the pages using the 'Back' button. Aarrgh!

Those are the ones I can think of right now. Will post later if I remember more. So, do you Firefox fans have some replies for me?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

firefox's tweaked version is much faster than opera's.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

@pallab for the third one use this *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3082/. I don't know about the other two. I use Firefox more for orkut. Cos orkut scrap helper is a nice add-on, hope we get something like that for Opera.


----------



## mostwanted (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

oprea!opera!opera!


----------



## spyingshadow (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I hv used IE7, Firefox1.5.0.7 n Opera 9.02
I'll get IE out of reckoning as it has nothing major of its own that gives it any edge.
Opera is the beauty. WIth it's innovative style n design, its superior tabbed browsing, session saving n high security, its certainly  cool option. 

My choice : FIREFOX
it is fox, but it should be called tiger. Its so fast, that the page which opens in 3s, opens in a blink's time in firefox (with broadband that is). Its highly customizable with the option of abou:firefox . None beat it in speed. agreed, Opera is more innovative, but would u mind going on a Donkey if its faster than a horse? i want speed n custom building, n firefox provides just that. What's more u can make it a little more like opra with all those extensions available.
The fox is the way to go PEOPLE


----------



## Sykora (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

@spyingshadow

It's interesting how the one thing you like about firefox more than opera is what opera is actually good at. 

Read this : *www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html


----------



## Ace Ventura (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Hi,

One more for Opera!

Hurray for Opera!!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				Sykora said:
			
		

> @spyingshadow
> 
> It's interesting how the one thing you like about firefox more than opera is what opera is actually good at.
> 
> Read this : *www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html



friefox works faster than opera in my pc...don't know why.. and this link sucks...i don't find much difference b/w their speed


----------



## Sykora (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

What do you mean the link sucks? Did you read the entire article?


----------



## satyamy (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

actually whenever i need internet (if my My Computer is open) i just type the name of my site & internet explorer automatically opens it 
so never thought to go to any other
now the browser which win here in poll 
i'll try that one


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

@sykora: i don't care who wins...ff runs faster best on my system that why i singing praise of it..


----------



## Sykora (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I can agree with that. But then what's the point of this thread? Each person will say that their favorite browser outperforms all others on their machines. Nobody will convince anyone otherwise, so there is no way to decide "The best browser".


----------



## chesss (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

er those who voted for exploder, have they even tried anything except the idiot exploiter?


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I love opera simply for it show cached images only feature which i think wasnt available in ff1.5 (dont know about ff 2).


----------



## Root2 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

fire fox rockzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz alwayzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Internet Explorer for "MAILS" 
Opera/Firefox for rest


----------



## ferrarif50 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Another Firefox vs Internet Explorer debate. Hoop di doo da! Both are good browsers. Both have their use/place.

Who cares if IE is shipped with Windows. Who cares if MS is "evil", Seeing as Firefox is shipped with Linux, does that not make Linux monopolistic too? Bla bla bla. 

If you like IE, use it, if you don't, don't use it. If you like Firefox, use it, if you don't, don't use it! Its not hard! Dammit!


----------



## r2d2 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera 9.02 all the way.

Regards
r2d2


----------



## vasulic (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Firefox is THE BEST

Follow the link to have an review and comparison of IE 7 and FF 2


*reviews.cnet.com/4520-10442_7...tag=cnetfd.ld1


----------



## reddick (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

Opera Rules...IE suxs...don't know abt IE7 edition


----------



## red_hat (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

1st prefrence to FF and 2nd to Opera


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

I just downloaded Mozilla Firefox version 2.0 for Macintosh today and it is mind blowing! For starters, it is FAAST!  It absolutely beats the crap out of any other browser, including Opera version 9.10 for Macintosh, in the speed department.
Apart from that, the web pages opened in Firefox simply look more beautiful than the same pages opened in Opera (though I do not know the reason behind it), there is in-built spell checking *as-you-type* (Opera does not offer as-you-type spell checking) and the scrolling is very smooth. I think I have converted to Firefox. 
I still miss Opera's trash though. Navigating to 'History >> Recently Closed Tabs' is two clicks and a lot of mouse movement.


----------



## eddie (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I still miss Opera's trash though. Navigating to 'History >> Recently Closed Tabs' is two clicks and a lot of mouse movement.


Install Tab Mix Plus extension and use its "Closed Tabs List"


----------



## anandk (Nov 4, 2006)

*Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

how do the latest versions of each browser compare? the results of the prizefight betn Microsoft Internet Explorer 7, Microsoft's first new Internet browser since 2001 and Mozilla Firefox 2 are here.

*reviews.cnet.com/4520-10442_7-6656808-1.html?tag=nl.e415


----------



## ketanbodas (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

This study shows Firefox2 as th better one. I still use IE6. Praps I shd upgrd to IE7.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Why not 'upgrade' to firefox or opera


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Opera Rulz


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

wish to see digit gives an article in december issue regarding the browser features, better options...etc !!

Firefox Rules...IE rules..Opera rules...Maxthon rules...lol


----------



## JGuru (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

I read an article in Hindu newspaper comparing both IE 7.0 & FF 2.0. The author of the
 article says "IE 7.0 is just a clean copy of FireFox with it's features like tabbed browsing, etc.,!!"
 FireFox 2.0  is always better. IE 7.0 is a bulky download, also it hogs lot of System resources!!


----------



## anandk (Nov 5, 2006)

_difrnt surveys giv difrnt answrs. what matters is ur personal experience and preference ultimately._

check this *zdnet* link : 
Is Firefox 2.0 a dud? 

Firefox 2.0 has been out for a week and the download counter is already well past 2 million.  But a vocal group of Firefox users have generated quite a long list of gripes and grievances regarding this latest release.  Some are even saying that upgrading to 2.0 might not be a good idea.

So what's behind all this?  Here's a quick short list of the most popular Firefox 2.0 gripes: 

Random freezes 
Poor antiphishing technology 
Confused Options dialog box 
Bulky, inconsistent theme 
Incompatibility with extensions 
Memory leaks 
CSS issues 
Buggy history bar 

*blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=129


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

I hate to say it but along with all the issues mentioned by *anandk* IE 7 handle RSS feeds better than Firefox 2.0 else firefox 2 is fine


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Firefox rocks


----------



## aryayush (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Firefox x.x is better than IE x.x - end of discussion. Period.

Oh, and Opera is better than both!


----------



## Root2 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

I m a user of firefox 1.5 .. n according to the professionals mentioned up der i do think its all correct.. firefox will rule for ever come what may.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

@Aryayush: Have you tried Omniweb for Mac? Better than all these put together.... Personally I use Safari on mac/Firefox on windows. 

Using IE feels no non tech. Its like those who use IE know nothing about the IT scene...and I don't like to be one of them.

[please don't flame me]


----------



## aryayush (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

I have used Firefox, Kamino, Opera and Safari. I have heard of OmniWeb and Shiira but never tried them. OmniWeb is paid software and many of Opera's features are lacking. Shiira looks very promising and I am going to download it any day now. It is still beta software.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @Aryayush: Have you tried Omniweb for Mac? Better than all these put together.... Personally I use Safari on mac/Firefox on windows.
> 
> [please don't flame me]



Webkit. 

The nightly builds are better than the released version of the browser(Safari)


----------



## 258 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Just 2 words - "Firefox rulez"


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Just one for forever

FF or Opera


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

If the user is able to browse the internet by keeping out pop-ups, rouge cookies & other unwanted stuff, how does it matter if he is using IE7, Firefox or Opera.... Everybody has got his choices hence it would be unfair to praise one software & condemn the other....


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

I like both Opera & Mozilla,one thing i have noticed that Opera loads website fast even when your are downloading something.

Reasons not to use Internet Explorer:  

1) Too Slow
2) Crashed Easily 
3) Easily infected by spyware,virus,trojan.etc


----------



## anandk (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

12.7 million websites not ready for IE7
*www.browsersecuritynews.com/293/127-million-websites-not-ready-for-ie7.html


----------



## src2206 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

FF rules, no doubt and better than Opera, though Opera is much better than IE.

Refer to the article in C|Net regarding this and FF winf hands down over IE.


----------



## lalam (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

FIREFOX rules......IE sucks!


----------



## anandk (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Starting early next year, the address bar in Internet Explorer 7 will turn green when surfing to a legitimate Web site--
*news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-6...ml?tag=nl.e550


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

@anandk,
I notice it now! Not green though....but turning RED. The address bar turns red for websites that have not issued trusted security authority.
Example: www.airtelworld.com. But you to sign-in to see the difference and warning message.
The message reads...
*

There is a problem with this website's security certificate. 

The security certificate presented by this website was not issued by a trusted certificate authority.
Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server.  
We recommend that you close this webpage and do not continue to this website.  *

Security and Anti-phishing technology is really the plus points of IE.


----------



## cyberscriber (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

FF 2 has memory leak problems. Mine is taking 120 mb now with jus a few tabs open. 


But I still use Firefox!


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Firefox All The Way


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Opera is better, downloads will be fast and the interface is good.


----------



## dissel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Hot ---> FireFox 2
Not----> IE7


----------



## caleb (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

For my XP Media Center I use IE7...and in Mandriva Linux 2007 I use Fire Fox.

I've used windows for the past 10 years but I am a novice to Linux & FF...just 2 days old...I find Fire Fox loading MUCH faster than IE7 but not as crip for viewing...IE7 gives me sharper & crisper viewing...once again I'm new to Fire Fox & Linux so maybe I need to set it the fonts & stuff right for FF to look sharp like it does in IE7...don't know...maybe one of you experts can guide me.


----------



## vimal.rastogi (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

hey guys im not well versed with the IT world,can ya plz tell me the advantages FF2 has over IE7


----------



## ashu_dps (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Can someone help me in using Clear Type font in FF as its in IE 7, coz this is the only gripe i see all n all noticable in FF.
Aftr using IE 7 for so long its very disappointing to see the broken text in FF


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Firefox. The next IE supporter gets a free rotten chocolate from me.


----------



## JGuru (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

FireFox all the way.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

@ashu_dps: Try this: *www.microsoft.com/typography/ClearTypePowerToy.mspx


----------



## optumsprime (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

firefox fire the internet explorer


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

I use Iceweasel-the Bug-free faster firefox 2
*img.datafull.com/noticias/gif/9825.jpg


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

I use IE7 and opera.


----------



## ashu_dps (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Thanx Kalpik, my isuue resolved 

Added to ur rep


----------



## kalpik (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Thanks! Very few people rep me


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

If I had these two choices I'd go for Firefox 2 even though Firefox 2.0 crashes like hell in my laptop. I have sent error reports and emailed them about this, hopefully it will be resolved. I find the design of IE 7 too 'boxy' and conventional, maybe it will be good for professional. Meanwhile I am using Opera 9.0 waiting for a Mozilla FF update which I hope will be soon. 



			
				vimal.rastogi said:
			
		

> hey guys im not well versed with the IT world,can ya plz tell me the advantages FF2 has over IE7



There are many of them. I liked the Firefox since the 0.7 days so I might be biased towards it. I'd say, there is no looking back as IE since then except some university and other sites which care optimized only for IE. Firefox is more secure I never got a spyware on it and I find it more convenient with session saver (now it is default) where you can close Firefox and start again resuming where you left last (even the typed post boxes are saved, something not existent in IE) and don't forget the plugins, small apps you can add for whatever extra functionality you want, like controlling your music player while surfing internet. Ah...I forgot spell checker with customization options.

Everyone's experience is different, I suggest you go to mozilla.com and give it a try and see if you prefer IE or Firefox. Its free and much popular among computer users (not only geeks). You will most likely never go back to Internet Explorer once you get the hang of FF, its so good and best, free.


----------



## anandk (Dec 4, 2006)

i seem to among the very few still using maxthon *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/th_regmaxthon.gif


----------



## sgireesh (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

firefox for me too. on windows and linux. on ubuntu, kubuntu, slax, mandriva, suse, cent os, knoppix everywhere i use firefox no matter what i am running at that time.

besides ie7 is bulky, insecure and runs only on windows.


----------



## yours_truly (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

it appears the installer for Firefix 2 ( from the firefox) site comes with an added surprise ...
Trojan Horse PSW.Lineage.PQ !


----------



## eddie (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

If the MD5Sum matches to the official one then it is a false positive...
MD5Sum for en_US Windows EXE file is
8458f0417f8a23b82a2076c2fe3a0b09  ./win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 2.0.exe

For other MD5Sums
*mozilla2.mirrors.tds.net/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/MD5SUMS


----------



## amandeep2707 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

firefox 2 is better than ie7 and opera 9


----------



## subhajitmaji (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Firefox is much better than IE7


----------



## yours_truly (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

whn u take a stance, justify it


----------



## src2206 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Read the CNet comparitive review of FF 2 and IE 7.

IE 7 came nowhere near to FF 2.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

reviews arent necessary , one can clearly see opera reigning firefox

for me

opera>firefox>ie

but, i still gotta use ie for windows update


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Why? Turn 'Automatic Updates' on.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

With Automatic updates, it downloads all the updates, some of them which are not required, However with Windows Update, it only downloads what u chose, not only this saves bandwidth, but also protects against WGA in case u r using pirated OS. It's good to disable automatic updates


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Firefox 2 ...................................always


----------



## sarang (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

*FIREFOX is the best*, IE sucks. IE is a joke of a browser. why is IE an browser in the first place?

people are reporting memory leaks. for them an update is available.


----------



## anandk (Jan 1, 2007)

*firefox vs opera.*

there has been a lot of IE vs. XX comparisions. 
here is an informative link about ff vs. op. 

Opera Is Easily The Best Browser Available

"Everyone these days seems to be raving about Firefox, and how it should be used over Internet Explorer...agree with these people, however Firefox isn’t anywhere near the best browser out there. Opera outperforms Firefox in basically all tests..."

*Which browser uses less RAM?*
opera anyday !!!

*Cold and hot start times*
Firefox 1.0 - 11.54 seconds.
Firefox 1.5 - 17.26 seconds.
Firefox 2.0 - 11.64 seconds
_Opera 7.54 – 4.90 seconds.
Opera 8 – 3.66 seconds.
Opera 9.01 – 2.47 seconds._

*Rendering times*
Opera is far faster than Firefox...at rendering

*Which browser is more web compliant?*
Simply put, Opera.

*Security*
Since Firefox 1.x has been released there have been over 125 vulnerabilities. Opera is the most secure browser out there.

*Cost*bothe free now - The only difference is that Opera is closed source while Firefox is open source

*Extensions*
A lot of Firefox fanboys will claim that Firefox has extensions, and they can't do without them. Stated the most is ad-block (which Opera has built in). Well opera has widgets, which is basically the same thing as Firefox's extensions...

do check the link mentioned above for details. *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/r/wrysmiley.gif


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

Opera really is best.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

I use Opera 9
Its simply the best


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

My vote goes to Firefox. 2.0.0.1
simply coz i am very used to the interface.....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

Pfft, Opera is not simple in design, I hate its tab coloring, unreadable themes and horrid tab control in contrast to the opposites in Firefox. Let us use our own goddamn favorite, who needs tests to make us choose... :/ Plus, for anyone's concern, I like Open Source.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

Well, i don't care about it's looks
Ijust care for the*SPEED*


----------



## soham (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

I agree Opera is the best browser out there. But some of the facts mentioned are wrong. Opera is the least web compliant. This is because web developers design thier web pages to work mostly with IE and firefox because they are most widely used. So opera renders pages wrongly more than any other browser. Opera widgets are very good and they add the fun element which firefox extensions dont but they simply cant match the firefox extensions in features.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

my usage .. 80% opera and 20%firefox


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

  i liked fire fox but there is only one problem it cannot save the web pages with his name


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

opera is the best & it has been proved again
but the only chink in its armour r the widgets they r not as good as extensions of FF

yaar galti se kink likha gaya it will be chink


----------



## n2casey (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

Both r best coz they give best performance & options according to your need. I use both but it depends on my requirement.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

*forum.crystalxp.net/uploads/post-9458-1137014098.gif
I LOVE FIREFOX.


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

opera rox


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

I installed Firefox 2 now that the problem of random crashed has been solved in version 2.0.0.1. I downloaded and installed IE 7 a few days back, its turned out for the worse. The download size is huge, it crashes Opera many time when both are running simultaneously, the interface looks clunky, no session saver, the security problem where you could access clipboard texts using a JSP+ASP combo is not sorted, the list is endless. I guess Firefox and Opera will rule the roost, Microsoft is always a generation older. Except maybe Instant Messengers.


----------



## anandk (Jan 2, 2007)

shankar_ganesh said:
			
		

> *forum.crystalxp.net/uploads/post-9458-1137014098.gif
> I LOVE FIREFOX.


*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/th_regmaxthon.gif


----------



## casanova (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

Using opera since long.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Pfft, Opera is not simple in design, I hate its tab coloring, unreadable themes and horrid tab control in contrast to the opposites in Firefox. Let us use our own goddamn favorite, who needs tests to make us choose... :/ Plus, for anyone's concern, I like Open Source.


it is a bit cluttered
__________


			
				ssk429 said:
			
		

> opera is the best & it has been proved again
> but the only kink in its armour r the widgets they r not as good as extensions of FF


ROFLMAO 
Please See the meaning of 'KINK' in the dictionary now ssk
it is 'chink' in the armor.But you must see the meaning of kink just for the sake of it


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

Very true. Opera is lightening fast in opening than firefox. It is also more secure than Firefox. The recent release of new Firefox version had too many security vulnerabilities, but Opera's recent release has none.


----------



## soham (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> it is a bit cluttered
> __________
> 
> ROFLMAO
> Please See the meaning of 'KINK' in the dictionary now ssk



And i thought it was one of the most well organised browsers ever. Try firefox with 10-12 extensions enabled and see what cluttered really means.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

i was talking without extensions


----------



## ilugd (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

that is supposed to be chink in the armor or what?


----------



## sms_solver (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

i use Maxthon, Firefox and Opera. Each of the following browser have good features that is lacking from the other. Rather than discussing which one is good, why not use every browser according to situation and need.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

FF is really amazing


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

I just love Firefox, but sadly I'm forced to use IE. Anyways coming to why FX is better than Opera (IMO): 

1. No browser, but for FX can replace the features that I enjoy along with a couple of extensions with FX. Extensions like SearchStatus, Adsense Notifier, etc.. can't be seen in other browsers. 

2. I got used to the UI of FX. I use a Theme called Walnut and I'm using that since FX v.1 Preview! 

3. As FX gets developed more and more features are incorporated without the need for extension like close tab, spell check, etc.. I think that FX will be the better browser than any other after some 2 years or so. Being open source, so many ppl are working on it. 


The only problem with FX is the memory leak issue (and the associated taking-long-time-to-open and usage of less system resources) , I don't know why they're not fixing it.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*



			
				sms_solver said:
			
		

> why not use every browser according to situation and need.



I agree...

I use mozilla,opera and maxthon(rarely)....


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

out of these 2...opera ofcourse

Enjoy~!


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

FireFox sucks. Opera rocks.
FireFox slow . Opera super fast.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

For a long time I used Opera.Then I was fascinated by the Extension thingy and switched to FF.I installed/uninstalled many and finally it's pathetically slow...I then went for Maxthon,and now back to Opera !


----------



## aryayush (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

This same topic is opened again and again under various pretenses in different parts of the forum. If some mod would be kind enough to merge this one with this topic in the 'Fight Club' and rename it to 'Browser wars' or something similar, it would definitely help reduce the clutter.

Browsers in according to my preference:
1. OmniWeb (Sorry! This one is Macintosh specific and the one I primarily use.)
2. Opera
3. Firefox
4. Safari
5. Others
6. Internet Explorer


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

I am a IE/Maxthon user , I tried both FF and opera . Opera was better suited to my needs . but wth i am back my beloved Maxthon.  Its hard to change browser you are using from a long time . Currently using maxthon 2 beta . nicccce.


----------



## NahSoR (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

hey wat abt Opera!!


----------



## anandk (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*



			
				NahSoR said:
			
		

> hey wat abt Opera!!


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45322&page=2


----------



## 24online (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

firefox 2 and opera.. gr8....

why IE not developed ??? what bill gates is doing ??


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/th_regmaxthon.gif



Ditto


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Opera 9.10 > Ff 2> Ie 7


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> it crashes Opera many time when both are running simultaneously



ha ha ha... maybe that's a strategy.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*



			
				24online said:
			
		

> firefox 2 and opera.. gr8....
> 
> why IE not developed ??? what bill gates is doing ??



Spending time in teaching his daughter iPods are worse than vinyl records and also hiring graphics designers to jazz up Vista.


----------



## alok4best (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

I use IE7, FF, and Opera 9..And I like all of them...get the best of all three depending on ur need...why say one is better and other is worse


----------



## src2206 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Only those who are yet to explore and understand the great collection of *Extensions* and *Themes* can say that there is some thing better than FF. And IE never comes in comparison Avant is far better than IE.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

^^  tend to Agree.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Dump Internet Explorer
Darn Firefox


GET OPERA!


----------



## anandk (Jan 24, 2007)

OneStat.com, a provider of real-time web analytics, has revealed that Internet Explorer, the web browser from software company *Microsoft, has attained an 85.81% global usage share. * *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/victory.gif

According to OneStat.com, Internet Explorer 7's global usage share is 10.97%increasing 7.91% since November 2006. The browser's market share in the US is 17.75%, compared with 17.25% in Canada and 28.33% in the UK. 

The Firefox 2.0 browser from Mozilla holds a 4.83% global usage share. The Firefox browsers represent a total 11.69% global usage share, decreasing 0.46% since November 2006. 

Apple's Safari browser holds 1.64% global usage share, increasing 0.03% since November last year. 

source


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

surely, my friends IE7 is better one. Don't u know about ie7 security. IE6 runs with all the user previliges in which it is running. But IE7 runs with less previliges even if administrator is running it.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Opera Opera Opera :d


----------



## planetcall (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

No doubt FF is my favourite. But with the release of IE7 MS has done a great job. I believe many who switched to FF have a reason to go back to IE. I am not going back as I am addicted and have customized FF to meet all my needs and I cant live a virtual life without those extensions. On the other hand Opera is also a good browser but most of the websites are not designed for it and it renders them so bad I dont want to use Opera. Firefox has only one distracting feature and that is its MemoryUsage and LaunchTime. It should look for this issue otherwise my thumbsup for Firefox 
*kolobok.wrg.ru/smiles/user/snoozer_26.gif*i66.photobucket.com/albums/h276/DianneOnly/i-love-firefox-not-opera.gif


----------



## anandk (Feb 9, 2007)

Microsoft has quietly flipped the switch on a new feature in Internet Explorer 7 meant to combat phishing scams. The software giant in early January made a change on its computer systems that allowed Web sites fitted with a new type of security certificate to *display a green filled address bar *in IE 7.


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

firefox 2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ie 6 but......
ie7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>firefox 2


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*



			
				evil_maverick said:
			
		

> ie7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>firefox 2



best joke in this forum

like i already said opera>firefox>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ie(x.x)


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

he he eh eh


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

All the Firefox lovers, i do not hate firefox.
But still request you to check this site 

*mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/FirefoxMyths.html

Opera rules the roost for me, but due to Site support, i use IE7 with IE7Pro.


----------



## anandk (Feb 10, 2007)

^ while on the subject, check out my thread BROWSER MYTHS !


----------



## src2206 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by evil_maverick
> ie7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>firefox 2
> 
> ...



*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_19.gif
Next best joke in this forum


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

yup it indeed is a joke.... 
it shd be
opera>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>firefox>>>>>>>>>>>>>i e(x.x)
*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_19.gif *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_19.gif


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*

Firefox stand out at the last.

Opera >>> IE >>> Firefox 

People who believe FF is safe are not knowing the truth.

Opera is Technically the best browser, although not supported by quite a few websites, hence i prefer to use IE.


----------



## bugmenot (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

contrary to other people's statements 
that FFX has features which Opera cant have
i would state that they aer not features but extensions
and Opera has so many features that the comparison is foolish
and almost each extension or feature of FFX can be had in Opera
but the same cannot be said for FFX... Opera is lightyears ahead of FFX and the rest


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: firefox vs opera.*

Earlier i was using opera.But from v1.5 i started using firefox & i only have one thing to say firefox rules!!


----------



## sharptooth (Feb 12, 2007)

using FF most of the time, really like opera, but saving the pages in opera is not cool, thats the only reason i don't use it too often. But i can't live without opera, so many features,
Reasons why i use FF, ease on saving pages, really addictive search feature ctrl+F.  
Reasons for opera, fit page to width feature, block images(very easy).


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer 7 vs. Firefox 2*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> yup it indeed is a joke....
> it shd be
> opera>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>firefox>>>>>>>>>>>>>i e(x.x)
> *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_19.gif *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_19.gif



it should be opera>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ff


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 14, 2007)

one name...firefox!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 14, 2007)

Firefox is good for extensions. But security wise, it isn't good enough. Now & then security potholes keeps popping up. IE 7 has now attained stability and is more secure now. Opera has been the safest from past. My vote goes to IE 7 and Opera.

*UPDATE: Flaw detected in FireFox Browser!!*


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Feb 14, 2007)

my first choice is Firefox. I am also an Opera fan. Use them both.


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 14, 2007)

Firefox , no doubt abt it . xcept that opera is a bit faster , FF leads on evry count . IE doesnt even enter in the pic.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 14, 2007)

maxthon>>Opera>>Firefox


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine is Firefox it rocks , where as internet explorer sucks


----------



## eagle_y2j (Feb 14, 2007)

Firefox 	 	59	55.66%
Opera 	 	51	48.11%

but Opera rokz


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 14, 2007)

I use both as Opera is an all in one and light solution, Firefox has features like extensions (foxytunes, User Agent Swticher) I couldn't do without.


----------



## mail2and (Feb 14, 2007)

After I got Nokia E50  , I use Webkit on my computer and phone.  Webkit/Konqueror rock.

Opera is the best browser on Windows. Opera for Symbian is very very impressive, too. Before Symbian came out with their new browser based on Webkit, Opera was the best browser on the mobile platform by a long way.

Firefox is the best overall, as it supports all platforms, and isn't quirky like Opera is on Macintosh.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

Safari with Saft, PithHelmet and SafariStand pulgins kicks every browser's ass.


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 14, 2007)

FF got lot of meat thanks to the extensions and I'm currently on the same.
Opera is a fast browser but I have come across many places where FF and IE work fine but opera just doesn't. 
There are still many sites which work fine on IE but the moment you switch browser the layout goes kaput. and yeah! "user agent switcher" doesn't help in some cases.
Take a look at phoenix06.brinkster.net. Take a look using IE and FF, It works fine with IE but not with. Can anyone tell me why? Never used opera to check the same.

-seXie


----------



## blueshift (Feb 14, 2007)

Opera and Firefox both!


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 14, 2007)

I use only IE.
But Opera has more features than others 
And firefox is the safest but slow browser


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm guessing the number of votes for safari is a good way to asses the number of mac users out here?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

Opera,

why- i dont need to look for plug-ins... when i have to re-install XP...

Opera has got everything rit out of the box ready to use


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 14, 2007)

I like Firefox, Opera, Acoo Browser


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Opera,
> 
> why- i dont need to look for plug-ins... when i have to re-install XP...
> 
> Opera has got everything rit out of the box ready to use



The extensions are .XPI files. Save them wherever you want. 

I have collected many color swatches, brushes, actions etc for Photoshop the same way. Its better this way


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the number of votes for safari is a good way to asses the number of mac users out here?


See how many Windows users prefer Microsoft's browser and compare it to how many Macintosh users prefer Apple's browser. 

Is siddharth_2463107 a Mac user?
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^16 to 4


No, that is actually 16/100 compared to 4/4. 
That is, out of the 118 voters in this poll, I am sure at least hundred of them must be Windows users. And out of them, only sixteen voted in favour of Internet Explorer. Compare it to the the fact that there are four Mac users and four votes in favour of Safari. 

*Edit:* Why'd you delete your post?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

^^I deleted it because at first I didn't get your point.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 14, 2007)

well my choice is Firefox ....
waiting for FF 3.0 final version....


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2007)

*OPERA RULEZ*​Opera speed it awesome, but FF is very slow and even it takes much time to turn on FF. I use only FF to edit my page in googlepages. But FF really sucks!!!!!!!!! I hate FF the most. OPERA RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## indranilmaulik (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Best Browser!!!*

In my pc all the latest version of the three popular browsers are installed. i use all of them in rotation. i can say Internet Explorer 7 rocks. my pc is almost connected to Internet for 24 hrs/day. i have never ever been faced by all the rumours that IE is not secure or it is vulnerable.

i will again say IE rocks.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 14, 2007)

NOT THIS THREAD.............. AGAIN!! Well, my vote goes for Opera.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 14, 2007)

+firefox For Me


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

opera s catching up to its rightful position......
opera 63 vs firefox 67..


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I deleted it because at first I didn't get your point.


LOL! I'd guessed as much.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 14, 2007)

siddharth_2463107 said:
			
		

> And firefox is the safest


Nope.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

yea i wd suppose opera is the safest...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

IE is the best (safer,faster,reliable..blahblahblah)


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 14, 2007)

^^lol


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 14, 2007)

Firefox all the way.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> IE is the best (safer,faster,reliable..blahblahblah)


biggest joke of the century...


----------



## Amey_Techgeek (Feb 15, 2007)

Firefox definitely,however it doesnt have the "resume download" option like in DAP which pisses me off.*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_10.gif


----------



## eddie (Feb 15, 2007)

Amey_Techgeek said:
			
		

> Firefox definitely,however it doesnt have the "resume download" option like in DAP which pisses me off.*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_10.gif


 Try using DownThemAll! instead of official download client
*www.downthemall.net/


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 15, 2007)

Used opera for 3 years in dialup(speed matters), good speed.
Got broad band last month since then using FF(now usability matters)
Ie and opera has configuration bottleneck compared to FF


----------



## lalam (Feb 15, 2007)

Caught between opera and firefox both are good but not internet explorer....


----------



## appu (Feb 16, 2007)

i still prefer opera have been using it from 2 yrs first in dialup now in bb
it still gives me superb performance never messed up anything
ff is slow when compare to opera plus it consumes more memory than opera
anyway ie is never meant for this war it should be placed in the weakest war it wil emerge d champion


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 16, 2007)

No IE please......i use GPRS net..... using FF & opera randomly.....
__________
No IE please......i use GPRS net..... using FF & opera randomly..... But i vote 4 *OPERA* only


----------



## moshel (Feb 18, 2007)

Opera is the besssst!!!
__________
Opera is the besssst!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok Ok we heard you!!!Opera is the besssst!!!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

yea opera is the besssstttttt..


----------



## NahSoR (Feb 19, 2007)

Opera 9.10 is even more amazin!!!!!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 19, 2007)

*Opera and FF only two browsers rules*


----------



## anandk (Feb 22, 2007)

Firefox Loses Browser Share, Safari Gains

Firefox: down 0.3 percentage points
Safari : up 0.5 percentage points
IE also gained: 0.1 percentage points
Opera, old Netscape, etc all lost marketshare


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

y dont ppl understand that the greatest browser of all times is opera... available on all platforms too....


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 23, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> y dont ppl understand that the greatest browser of all times is opera... available on all platforms too....



Greatest is a relative term. What might be great for you might not be for others.


----------



## kkeng (Mar 4, 2007)

firefox+flashgot rulez


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 6, 2007)

Opera! Though i miss my Start Bar.. sigh!


----------



## comrade (Mar 6, 2007)

wow firefox leading all the way..so everyone has to agree on it.


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 6, 2007)

completely agree


----------



## ilugd (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL, your signature is cute, asfaq


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

i LIKE IE 

hehe


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Mar 9, 2007)

is it not high time mods closed this thread?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> IE is the best (safer,faster,reliable..blahblahblah)



you like IE 

i didn't know that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^^That was a mockery of MS ads
But yeah IE 7 is good to work on,though I work mainly on FF


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2007)

You are the first guy who likes IE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^^Shut your browser and use IE 7 for once


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2007)

lol i can't stop using Firefox


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

When I switched to vista,for some time I had only IE,and I was really impressed by its speed


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2007)

You must send Bill gates a letter(via mail) for becoming the first guy to be impressed by IE,i am sure he will give you some prize.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

I love checking my bsnl account as it gives me "opportunity" to use IE


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2007)

@tech_mastermind
Uh... he's the third actually. The first is Steve Ballmer and the second is gx_saurav.

And Bill Gates is an intelligent man. He will probably read the letter and think how stupid people can be sometimes. And he'll be reading the email on some other browser. 
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I love checking my bsnl account as it gives me "opportunity" to use IE


LOL! 

Nice change of tack!


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2007)

oh yeah buddy u are right


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2007)

try using Opera & you wont use FF again

as for IE7, yeah i like it too, coz www.animax-sa.com does not work (properly) on both Opera & FireFox (in Opera, i use "Mask as IE" option, still nothing)


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2007)

^ Opera is not crap

s18000rpm: I think www.animax-sa.com is developed by Bill gates


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

I press enter after filling a url and go to watch a match,after I come back the site is still "Opening"


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2007)

@Arsenal, i already told you that your PC is not PC but a *Pee*C 

THIS ONLY happens in your PeeC


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

why you peecing on the thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2007)

so i made a typo. Opera is still far more better, coz i dont need to go & find the plug-ins (like u do), & IF i ever need to re-install XP/FF then i'll have to find them all over again (or take back up.....), but same is not the case with Opera


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^I just copied the plugins from xp FF dir.So no Hassels.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2007)

Opera is in fact the fastest browser on Windows. I dunno why you are facing problems.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

That match thing was a joke but seriously their is a speed difference favoring FF.
I know you guys are not fools to talk so highly of Opera,but I found FF faster and simple.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2007)

*us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/41.gif It is really refreshing to see someone talk civilly in the 'Fight Club' thread in the face of opposition. I am trying to hone this particular skill myself. Keep it up, Vimal!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks(but fight club experts will kick my behind)


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 10, 2007)

Opera Opera Opera Opera Opera Opera Opera Opera Opera


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 10, 2007)

^ thts wat u call 'rabid fanboyism'


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I love checking my bsnl account as it gives me "opportunity" to use IE



me too...


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 11, 2007)

I use both FF and Opera but I prefer Opera because FF appears to slow down with more than six tabs.

Opera continues to run efficiently with more than eight tabs.

And also when the power supply fails, or the system hangs, FF loses all settings and closes all tabs, whereas Opera opens right back to the displayed pages!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Opera is not the Shahen Sha;neither Firefox or IE7*

in my windows using days i remember using opera (some version early 2001 ) and it really screwed!really boys! it showed a HOLI effect in the screen of Windows OS!colors spreaded all over the browser with some colors chasing ur mouse arrow when u try moving mouse over opera.
But it happens not every time.sometimes it unexpectedly coming.
I tried using Opera 9 in Debian GNU/Linux and left it after sometime(precisely 1 day!).
I Know Firefox is also not that gr8.the devels not at all mentioning or fixing the resource hogging and hangs if the browser opens more tabs.even after the project is open source.


----------



## appu (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Opera is not the Shahen Sha;neither Firefox or IE7*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> in my windows using days i remember using opera (some version early 2001 ) and it really screwed!really boys! it showed a HOLI effect in the screen of Windows OS!colors spreaded all over the browser with some colors chasing ur mouse arrow when u try moving mouse over opera.
> But it happens not every time.sometimes it unexpectedly coming.
> I tried using Opera 9 in Debian GNU/Linux and left it after sometime(precisely 1 day!).
> I Know Firefox is also not that gr8.the devels not at all mentioning or fixing the resource hogging and hangs if the browser opens more tabs.even after the project is open source.



to tell u havent tried opera properly after all
myself using it for past 2 yrs never had any prob at all
yup firefox is resource hogging and never used it all
 
Of all Opera is the best


----------



## chicha (Mar 11, 2007)

the big O for me.
Its fast and nice to use.
Opera is gOOOd.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

MOZILLA FIREFOX is the better, safer and faster one


----------



## nepcker (Mar 15, 2007)

Where's Camino? It's a great browser.

I use a combination of Safari and Camino, though I prefer Safari.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2007)

yet another opera fan


----------



## dtox (Apr 10, 2007)

for http,  i use opera coz its page rendering n image rendering engines r better than firefox, for https sites, i use firefox coz for some reason opera is slower on this protocol..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 11, 2007)

using both Firefox and Opera.... forget the last date when i use IE


----------



## planetcall (Apr 11, 2007)

due to huge bandwidth usage I thought of trying Opera. I do admit Opera is a pretty good browser but I never could go pass this initial willingness primarily due to the extensibility provided by firefox. FF is like a suit which performs so many tasks for me. Opera do support widgets but I really dislike it in comparison to FF nifty extensions. Moreover, Opera is yet to support AIRoboform. The software without which I wont use any other browser. I have used Opera Wand and it comes no where near roboform.
Finally I decide to stick with Firefox because I have 1GB Ram and the memory hog doesnt pose a big threat to me. Though I would love it more if it becomes as sexy and as slick as Opera.
*i66.photobucket.com/albums/h276/DianneOnly/i-love-firefox-not-opera.gif


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 11, 2007)

Nothing can be better than the best, and Opera is the best!


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2007)

what about  'netscape'


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 15, 2007)

netscape is a good browser but opera & firefox have become better than it...but if u like netscape u can use it...its good


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2007)

Firefox sucks. IE rulez!


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Apr 15, 2007)

My first third party browser was Opera 6 (around 2001). Followed every version after it.
Opera was and still is the fastest to render web pages.
I was attracted to its smart cache, rendering, simplistic interface, low resources and several other advantages, like ability to block ads.
Then came along Maxthon (Around 2003,Then known as MyIE2, they had to change the name due to copyright issues). It was the first browser and that too based on IE6 which could be customized by addon extensions (not firefox). I switched to it due to tabbed browsing, mouse gestures and drag and drop and since it was based on IE, all my IE toolbars and customizations could be exported.
Then along came firefox. I tried scores of extensions. Now I have 92 running, all of them i can't do without. Switched permanently to firefox after I months of tweaking. Some extensions that won't let me crank up any other browser : AdBlockPlus (Even blocked the ThinkDigit Logo :.....Boo to me , besides every script or flash I find), ScrapBook, GreaseMonkey, Stylish, Drag de go, IEtab, Gspace, TabMix plus, FireFTP, User Agent switcher .............etc.
Things I dislike about Firefox::::::: oh that ugly statusbar. In opera, the status Bar is equivalent to a toolbar. you can drag and drop anything. I usually used to drag the Status button (which shows the location of the highlighted link) on another toolbar. Opera does ACID2. (Ever tried it on Firefox, it splatters the head).
Opera still is the fastest and best out of the box. But for productivity and security, nothing beats a tweaked Firefox..(helped me find backdoors to several useful sites )
I have nightmares that my hard disk crashes and all my firefox ssettings are lost. So i made 2 backups for firefox, the profiles folder is on a separated drive which I never format.
My wish. I hope someday Opera and Mozilla merge to bring us one grand browser with all their individual features. Hey a guy can dream right ? 
Got IE7 so that IEtab on Firefox could use the latest version of IE 
Btw, voted for both Firefox & Opera for the poll.

EDIT;
After a crazy couple of days of Stylish CSS scripting for Firefox, I can now assert without any bit of doubt that Firefox rules.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 15, 2007)

just for the kicks....
OPERA ROX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s_aerin (Apr 15, 2007)

Opera rocks, especially on dial-ups


----------



## Goten (Apr 15, 2007)

Firefox user here.

Was an opera user coz of its friendliness n many features when I was on broadband.

But now I am on dial up gpra internet.

Firefox rocks in that department n opera cant even open google.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 16, 2007)

I used Firefox for surfing and used to use Internet explorer 7 for downloading.But all that changed today as i found that IE 7 was giving me extremely low download speeds compared to opera.I got 120KB/s in IE which later dropped to 20KB/s then again rose to 44KB/s(the average).In opera i got a consistent 80KB/s.So i still use Firefox for surfing but now opera for downloading.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2007)

I am using opera till Maxthon 2 comes out.


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 15, 2008)

Any time FIREFOX!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

*
Internet Explorer sucks at rendering standard pages
Mozilla Firefox is damn too slow and buggy wuth version 3
Opera is not fast as claimed by its developers and it has rendering issues
Galeon and Epiphany are downright unstable
Konqueror & Safari is extremely hard to use - hardly any buttons. KHTML suks
Dillo is GTK1.2+, not GTK2+ so its unusable
*

ALL BROWSERS SUCK NOW


----------



## axxo (Jun 15, 2008)

WTH


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *Safari is extremely hard to use - hardly any buttons.*


OK, I’m not one to get embroiled in a browser war but that’s one of the weirdest statements I’ve ever read. Safari is a pleasure to use. Generally, lesser buttons = simpler interface.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ For a geek who likes to do a lot of things to acheive a simple result, it must be painful! Imagine instead of doing all those DHTs and tunnelings and socketing, all he had to do was just press one button? How would he look in front of his geek friends?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> OK, I’m not one to get embroiled in a browser war but that’s one of the weirdest statements I’ve ever read. Safari is a pleasure to use. Generally, lesser buttons = simpler interface.


But buttons I WANT are not there.
I need buttons to access several features for which I would otherwise need to go through lots of menus. Thats why I used to love Firefox. Lots of easy to access features.


goobimama said:


> ^^ For a geek who likes to do a lot of things to acheive a simple result, it must be painful! Imagine instead of doing all those DHTs and tunnelings and socketing, all he had to do was just press one button? How would he look in front of his geek friends?


WTF ? Why the FU[K would I want to do lots to get something small done ?
Either you are really delusioned about geeks, or you are just mad.
Geeks are like to get MORE CONTROL and get work done FASTER.

And anyway, WebKit, KHTML and Opera lack several of Gecko's features.
That makes me ditch all non gecko browsers already from usable list.

The only browser left now for me to use I guess is *Skipstone*.
It uses WebKit and Gecko Engine. Both can be used.
And its damn light.
But I never got an opportunity to test it.
Now I CAN'T test it as I want as less GTK apps as possible.


----------



## maddy_35420 (Jun 15, 2008)

Opera


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

Things I hate about Opera:

1. I can't re-arrange my toolbars.
2. I can't pull a bookmark down in the bookmarks manager.
3. I can't resize the toolbars and make them smaller.
4. Pressing Down button in a text box does not take you to end of the text.
5. No support for WYSIWG editing in Blogger and vBulletin.
6. Not at all as fast as it claims to be.

But unfortunately, its the ONLY browser I can use. Konqueror is not right enough and Firefox 3 is too buggy. So Opera is the only KDE browser left.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But buttons I WANT are not there.
> I need buttons to access several features for which I would otherwise need to go through lots of menus. Thats why I used to love Firefox. Lots of easy to access features.
> 
> WTF ? Why the FU[K would I want to do lots to get something small done ?
> ...


Ah well, I’ve just started tuning out of a conversation the moment someone mentions “more features” anyway.

So yeah, carry on—Safari is a pain to use, what with the illogical single button for stop/reload and the stupid space-saving page loading animation. Who wants all that simplicity anyway, as long as we can have a truckload of features! It’s not like you need a browser just for browsing through the web anyway. If it cannot do your laundry and fire a hole halfway across Argentina, it’s clearly not worth anyone’s time.

Carry on…


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Ah well, I’ve just started tuning out of a conversation the moment someone mentions “more features” anyway.
> 
> So yeah, carry on—Safari is a pain to use, what with the illogical single button for stop/reload and the stupid space-saving page loading animation. Who wants all that simplicity anyway, as long as we can have a truckload of features! It’s not like you need a browser just for browsing through the web anyway. If it cannot do your laundry and fire a hole halfway across Argentina, it’s clearly not worth anyone’s time.
> 
> Carry on…


Ofcourse single button for reload and stop is illogical for the things I do with the browser.
And I think the page loading animation on the address bar looks ugly.
Safari has NO download manager with multiple paralell threads of a single file and MD5 checking.
Safari has no Adblock extention.
Safari has no Flashblock extention.
Safari has no Video Downloader extention.
Safari looks ugly.

Want more ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 15, 2008)

all hail FF3.

amen.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 15, 2008)

Firefox FTW.
Its got cool adblock and many many plugins all for FREE. Unlike IE, well you know.
Also the Bookmark toolbar without which i can't manage.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Firefox FTW.
> Its got cool adblock and many many plugins all for FREE. Unlike IE, well you know.
> Also the Bookmark toolbar without which i can't manage.


+1.
If only they fixed FF3 and made it more fast and stable


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

Opera 9.5. Awesome. Always.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Opera 9.5. Awesome. Always.


Hell no. Didn't you see my list of opera shortcommings ?
You can't even move items on the personal bar by dragging.
GMail takes insanely long time to load.
No WYSIWYG editing for posting replies in vBulletin forum.
It seriously sucks.

The only reason I use it is because Konqueror sucks more.(same old story of safari - tooo minimalistic, lacking many features)


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Things I hate about Opera:
> 
> 1. I can't re-arrange my toolbars.
> 2. I can't pull a bookmark down in the bookmarks manager.
> ...




i don't really care bout your "opera shortcomings" but consider yourself lucky having not met a person like me in real, i bet ya, you'd think twice before bashing opera while using it yourself ever again


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 16, 2008)

For mys slow, ages old pc.... OPERA ROCKS!


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 16, 2008)

@Gautam, to rearrange Bookmarks, under Manage Bookmarks, select View Option and set it to Sort By My Order... Then you can rearrange them...

To resize toolbars, you can 1) choose a different skin which is of smaller size or 2) not sure if you can do this, but you should be able to edit the skin ini files to resize them...

In a text box, press End to move to end of Line, and Ctrl+End to move to end of text... I think you can edit the keyboard shortcuts for this too...

Its quite fast for me in Windows and on Ubuntu Gnome, havent tried on KDE; plus "fast" is a term which depends on each persons perception, so I cant help you there...

Rest I dont know...

Arun


----------



## hullap (Jun 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Things I hate about Opera:
> 
> 1. I can't re-arrange my toolbars.
> 2. I can't pull a bookmark down in the bookmarks manager.
> ...



dude if u want a FF based broswer get 'Flock'
u shall love it 
*flock.com/


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

Best is the superlative degree. Your poll allows us to choose multiple options. How is that? 

That said, Opera 95% and FF 5% of the time, since some websites are buggy with opera(their fault, not opera's)


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 16, 2008)

opera rockz......


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

Flock just seemed to be a FF ripoff. Just that it had better blogging support.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

Safari and Firefox 3 are the best browsers ever!


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

^ People like you who don't how to use Opera think FF is the best , LOL don't say FF & Safari are better just because you don't how to use some good features of Opera, Opera is the best & the fastest browser right now & it has everything in built unlike FF which needs extentions & addons , so krazzy i suggest you to learn how to use Opera instead of making such statements.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

smit said:


> ^ People like you who don't how to use Opera think FF is the best , LOL don't say FF & Safari are better just because you don't how to use some good features of Opera, Opera is the best & the fastest browser right now & it has everything in built unlike FF which needs extentions & addons , so krazzy i suggest you to learn how to use Opera instead of making such statements.


I use opera (even right now) and I MUST agree that its not at all as feature rich as Firefox and has tonnes of issues.

The most obvious problem is that Opera can't even use the WYSIWG mode in vBulletin posting.

As for the word "fastest", its a big fat LIE. Firefox and Opera are of the same speed, and only Konqueror with its ultra light weight KHTML Engine beats them. Infact, once the cache is emptied, Opera takes significantly more time to load pages than firefox.

Opera also lacks lots of customisability and usability options. For instance, I can't move the toolbars and buttons around to suit my needs.

The only reason I am stuck with using opera is because firefox has raised its system requirements to match that of windows pissta. And safari/konqueror are too minimal. SkipStone and Khazkhese are the only browsers I think will work but I am too lazy to try them now.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 18, 2008)

@gowtham: use Epiphany browser!it suits everything!  and gecko/webkit backends available too!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

^ Actually when nothing seems to work, I think you should realize its time to upgrade.
And the fact remains that Opera IS the FASTEST browser on Earth. FF3 is good too, but a memory hog.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gowtham: use Epiphany browser!it suits everything!  and gecko/webkit backends available too!


Epiphany sucks!
It crashes whenever multiple tabs are open without any reason.


Pathik said:


> ^ Actually when nothing seems to work, I think you should realize its time to upgrade.
> And the fact remains that Opera IS the FASTEST browser on Earth. FF3 is good too, but a memory hog.


*Opera IS NOT THE FASTEST BROWSER ON EARTH AND I HAVE CONFIRMED THAT*
Upgrade ? Why The F should I upgrade ? Everything was working fine till recently.

The main problem is that every engine ecept Gecko has shortcommings and can't do X, Y and Z. So only Gecko browsers are there for me. But NO gecko browser has QT support. And their king, FF3, is a memory hog, but still such an excellent browser.

I think I need to try out SeaMonkey now.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ Actually when nothing seems to work, I think you should realize its time to upgrade.


yup.

maybe plug-ins make ff3 take up the resource.

but in opera 9.5, when the cache is cleared, it takes some time (a LOT more than v9.27) to load a page.
btw, v9.5 re-loads the speed dial (images) everytime cache is cleared.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2008)

smit said:


> ^ People like you who don't how to use Opera think FF is the best ,



Firefox is better . Using Opera, I am unable to login in any google service(Gmail,Orkut, google docs.....).It just redirects me to the login page. Yahoo mail new version doesn't work either.Secure sites take too long to open. Plus a lot of other issues. Tried not only on windows but linux as well but same results


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *Opera IS NOT THE FASTEST BROWSER ON EARTH AND I HAVE CONFIRMED THAT*


LOL. & you are?


> Upgrade ? Why The F should I upgrade ? Everything was working fine till recently.



LOL, no comments


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

gmail &  yahoo works perfectly with me so its a problem with your PC not opera, guys Opera is the fastest browser out there , i have tested it myself with some ad blocking scripts on the net + opera , it's the fastest browser out there , you guys who have a hard time don't how to  use some of the advance opera features , like for e.g. most of guys i encounter don't how to use Ad blocking scripts in Opera  so learn


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Firefox is better . Using Opera, I am unable to login in any google service(Gmail,Orkut, google docs.....).It just redirects me to the login page. Yahoo mail new version doesn't work either.Secure sites take too long to open. Plus a lot of other issues. Tried not only on windows but linux as well but same results


i check my 'g'-mail & yahoo in opera. no such issues.

try this & see
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/42/oprvl6.th.jpg


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2008)

Smit, Tell what could be the problem if you consider you know all the features of Opera. Better said than done. Gmail works when I log in for the very first time after installing opera, but not after that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> LOL. & you are?


I am a user who has tested many more things than just a browser or two.
All this on *MY* own rig, so *I* know what works best on *MY RIG.*


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Smit, Tell what could be the problem if you consider you know all the features of Opera. Better said than done. Gmail works when I log in for the very first time after installing opera, but not after that.



 come online to yahoo, i might be able to slove your problem , here is the proof that gmail works.

 *img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=95369314ko0.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am a user who has tested many more things than just a browser or two.
> All this on *MY* own rig, so *I* know what works best on *MY RIG.*



then you should add a little tag - "





> Opera IS NOT THE FASTEST BROWSER *in my rig* AND I HAVE CONFIRMED THAT


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

asnvin @ here is the proof the new yahoo mail works , 

*img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20327273gr9.jpg

 so you see the problem is with your guys rigs not opera, it's fastest browser out there & i have been using it since Opera 7.0 (or something)


edit : i think asnvin , s18000rpm has already given the sloution.


Edit 2 : dosn't hang


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> then you should add a little tag - "


as far as I am concerned, for all practical perposes, both mean the same to me 

And why didn't you answer my other questions ?

01. Where is the WYSIWYG editor in a vBulletin forum ?

02. Where is ability to drag bookmarks around in the bookmark toolbar ?

03. Where is ability to customize toolbars ?

04. Where is pause/resume and accelerator in download manager ?

05. Where is ability to thin toolbars which are now fat and space hogs ?

06. Where is option to rename speed dial sites to something else ?

07. Where is the a close button on tab when page is loading and its the only tab ?

08. Where is ability to select another search engine from speed dial search ?

09. Where is ability to rearrange the list of search engines ?

10. Where is the ability to view cache contents ?

11. Where is the ablity to open GMail in "normal" time ?

12. Where is google toolbar for Opera ?

13. Where is flashblocker ?


I should mention that all these are there in Firefox. And as for opera, its designed using the QT4 toolkit, which is much much more advanced and easier to program with than the GTK2+ which firefox uses. So it should have had MORE, not LESS.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2008)

No. I posted this question on this forum long time ago but still wasn't able to get the solution. Have you tried right clicking in ymail. It first shows its own right click menu and that of ymail is covered behind it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

and should I add that when I edit my post, and go to another link, then press back button and click save changes, opera hangs like sh!t.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2008)

^^Yes you should


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and should I add that when I edit my post, and go to another link, then press back button and click save changes, opera hangs like sh!t.



 it doesn't happen with me , sorry as i said its you rig i guess its maybe your linux is not supported or whatever it is , yahoo mail & gmail works nicely & i never encounter hanging problem like you guys mention , there were some problem is Opera 9.5 beat but not with the final version  i never encounterd anything & with Opera 10 i think opera will way ahead from other browsers


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2008)

^^I downloaded it from Opera's official site. The same version that the site asked me to download for my distro.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

WTF. Dude, if you keep hoping that everything should work in an almost dead rig then Good luck.
As for your queries in Red, i will post some solutions wen i get my pc. 80% of what you said is already there. 
1. Vb's fault
4. Wtf. Have you ever used opera?
10.opera:cache
6. Dude, do you have speed dial in your beloved FF.?
More later.


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

ok here is the proof that right clicking yahoo menu works in Opera , 
 *img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=67730927vz2.jpg

 if you come to yahoo messanger i might be able to help you but as for me i never encounterd anything like you guys said


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And why didn't you answer my other questions ?
> 
> 01. Where is the WYSIWYG editor in a vBulletin forum ?
> 
> ...



1. I see the WYSIWYG editor clearly in the digit forums. Perhaps you should check again.

2. The ability is clearly there, just click-n-hold a bookmark on the personal bar and drag it around to position it.

3. Did you try right-clicking an empty space on a toolbar and clicking Customize in the menu that pops-up?

4. Pause is denoted by Stop in Opera. Clicking Stop gives you an option to resume the download later, if the download is supported.

5. *operawiki.info/AdvancedToolbarINIGuide

6. You can change the title in the speeddial.ini file in your opera profile folder.Did you know you can also go beyond 9 speed dials?

7. Goto Tools>Preferences>Advanced>Tabs>Advanced Tab Options , and check allow window with no tabs. Then you'll have a close button even if a single tab is present.

8. Goto Tools>Preferences>Search , select any search engine you want , edit it and in the edit window , click more details and select use as speed dial search engine.

9. I honestly know no way of doing this , nor any reason for it either.

10. Goto opera:cache

11. I have no idea what you mean by "normal time"

12. Ask Google.

13. *my.opera.com/Lex1/blog/show.dml/1032648

Only reason i went through answering all those questions which could've been answered by a simple google search is just to tell you , that it possible in opera , and next time you think something isnt, try Google first or maybe *operawiki.info/


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2008)

^6. Fastdial addon : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5721


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> as far as I am concerned, for all practical perposes, both mean the same to me
> 
> And why didn't you answer my other questions ?
> 
> ...



ok lets start with the problems , i can't slove the first problem since its VB'S falut so ask VB.


 2nd & 3rd problem  , this guides should solve it ,  
 Link:- 
            *www.pallab.net/2006/04/12/extending-opera-the-ultimate-guide-to-customizing-opera/

link 2:- *ask.metafilter.com/39633/Bookmarks-toolbar-in-Opera-9


 4th you need to use opera first , its already there so your rig is the problem.

5th again this guide should help ,  
*www.pallab.net/2006/04/12/extending-opera-the-ultimate-guide-to-customizing-opera/

6th  right click  speed dial & edit , easy.

7th  right click & close all tabs , can't even right click are you that lazy.

8th  again you didn't do reserach , right click the speed search eninge ---> manage search engine --> edit a search engine (e.g. google) ---> deatails ---> use as speed dial defaul search engine , easy 

9th again it should either be in the guide i posted or its not there but this is a minor issuse.

10th  Pathik already told you, opera:cache

11th gmail opens faster then FF so your rig is the problem , i think your rig sucks

12th *widgets.opera.com/widget/4282/ , widget 

13th *my.opera.com/Lex1/blog/flashblock-for-opera-9 , search bhai


 so there you go , guys just keep complanning.


edit : rayraven was little faster , & gave few better answers then me ,  anyway i have answerd in my own away so heh.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2008)

^^Solve my problem as well.


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

state your problem , we might be able to slove it !


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

.. So guys do we have a consensus that Opera simply R.O.C.K.S 
Great going Ray and Smit.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 18, 2008)

Arrgh... @MetalheadGautham , I hope you allready got your answers..
Next time use something before commenting about it...
Opera gives out of the box features whereas FireFox don't...

Here is a list what FireFox lacks compared to Opera (Features Necessary 4 me.) :
1.) Ability to save pages in MHT. There used to be a MAF-MHT extension, But doens't work anymore.
2.) Professional Look. FireFox just looks too rough and unpolished.
3.) Opera has Widgets, FireFox has extensions.. Widgets looks much cooler. Now looks isnt all that matters but its a plus point anyway.
4.) By Deafualt FF dont save your settings online... Opera 9.50 does.
5.) Ability to add Any kinda search engine to Search ToolBar... FF lacks that.

These features are must have 4 me... So even If i want to I can't use FF full time..
I use FF for Stumbling and Blogging (ScribFire, TwitterFox) though...


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 18, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Opera gives out of the box features whereas FireFox don't...



Yes , unlike firefox where you need to install extensions, cry when they are not available for the version u're using , curse when they eat enuf ram to make ur browser hang when you open more than 2 tabs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

*Opera...*



Pathik said:


> WTF. Dude, if you keep hoping that everything should work in an almost dead rig then Good luck.
> As for your queries in Red, i will post some solutions wen i get my pc. 80% of what you said is already there.
> 1. Vb's fault
> 4. Wtf. Have you ever used opera?
> ...


Its your attititude that sucks, not my rig. I don't care if my rig was bought in 2005. Its as alive as it was in 2005. It runs Windows XP super fast, with FF2. It can play UT2004 at low settings comfortably. Then why can't it handle Opera ?

In case you remember the old words, its the software which needs to be upgraded more often than the Hardware. Take a look at gaming consoles. PS2 has lived longer than my rig, and games are still developed for it. But in PCs, everyone has this idea that performance optimisation of software is useless compared to ugrading hardware. When a software can be improved, it NEEDS to be. Instead of saying get a better rig, these guys need to better their code.

1. Still doesn't giive me reason to use opera does it ?

4. What else do you think I am doing right now ? <opera is the ONLY browser I can use>

10. K

6. Beloved FF ? I am not one of you fanboyish guys to have a "beloved" software. When it doesn't work, fix it, and if you can't fix it, ditch it. Thats my moto. Windows XP was my beloved first, then Ubuntu then Debian Lenny then Sidux. Now I am again considering ditching. Same goes to browsers. I went from IE to FF to Epiphany to Konqueror to Opera, now again I am considering ditching.in considering ditching. Same goes to browsers. I went from IE to FF to Epiphany to Konqueror to Opera, now again I am considering ditching.



rayraven said:


> 1. I see the WYSIWYG editor clearly in the digit forums. Perhaps you should check again.
> 
> 2. The ability is clearly there, just click-n-hold a bookmark on the personal bar and drag it around to position it.
> 
> ...





smit said:


> ok lets start with the problems , i can't slove the first problem since its VB'S falut so ask VB.
> 
> 
> 2nd & 3rd problem  , this guides should solve it ,
> ...



01. Still not there.

02. Didn't work the first time I tried the same.

03. I can't mix widgets of different toolbars into one single bar.

04. No accelerator. I use it and I get TERRIBLE speeds.

05. Still no solution. 

06. That changes URL not name. And I need to do it since I don't want to use the default titles for some pages. 

07. Thanks Ray. @smit: I call that ease of use. 

08. @smit: Still can't do. @ray: works. thanks again.

09. not in guide; its not a minor issue; I need wikipeida below google; I again call it ease of use

10. Can I use it to see ALL items, not just memory items ?

11. my rig ? Its decent enough for my use thankyou. I hate this attitude of yours. If it doesn't work, the rig is broke. WTF ? FF3, the memory hogging FF3 opens GMail quickly and Opera 9.5 doesn't. Happy ? And I use KDE, so Opera is <natively> supported while Firefox is not. The odds are in Opera's favour to work.

12. It still doesn't exist. I know its not Opera's problem, but I can't use opera well BECAUSE it doesn't exist. I am fussy when it comes to features.

13. Thanks guys.



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Only reason i went through answering all those questions which could've been answered by a simple google search is just to tell you , that it possible in opera , and next time you think something isnt, try Google first or maybe *operawiki.info/


What ever the reason may be, thanks anyway, for trying to fix opera up. You don't know HOW greatful I am for this because opera is the one and only browser I can use other than the over simplistic konqueror. Nothing else work.

*Since you managed to answer this many questions, do you mind if I ask more ?*

1. I know this is IMPOSSIBLE in firefox, but still, how do I add two search boxes instead of just one ? I want one box for wikipedia and one for google.

2. Where can I get a page listing all opera widgets ?

3. I still can't rearrange toolbars, and mix their items. Any way without hacking into configuration files ?

*$ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $ $*


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

actually there is program that reduces FF's memory usage , here is the link
*firefox-ultimate-optimizer.en.softonic.com/

 But that's why i hate FF , you need to download extentions , programs what not, opera everything in built ,except few stuff you can find most of evertyhing opera , that's why i love i am using it for 2 years now , i never felt i should be using any other browser


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Arrgh... @MetalheadGautham , I hope you allready got your answers..
> Next time use something before commenting about it...
> Opera gives out of the box features whereas FireFox don't...
> 
> ...


I too live under a similar situation, but for me things are different. Firefox looks great if you use noia2.0eXtreme theme.

Anyway, that still doesn't convince me that Opera is good. Nor does it make Firefox any better. BOTH SUCK.



smit said:


> actually there is program that reduces FF's memory usage , here is the link
> *firefox-ultimate-optimizer.en.softonic.com/
> 
> But that's why i hate FF , you need to download extentions , programs what not, opera everything in built ,except few stuff you can find most of evertyhing opera , that's why i love i am using it for 2 years now , i never felt i should be using any other browser


Extentions ? The advantage here is that I can get EXACTLY what I want, and everything is neatly organised for me to take. And every page works beautifully in firefox. Besides, unlike most windows users, I don't need to go through any trouble for finding extentions. I know what I want, and a single command is all I need to get it.

and yes, that firefox optimiser is sh!t. Doesn't work on Sidux.

One more problem:

I have a media player with nothing open in it minimised in the background. I clicked that firefox optimiser link smit gave me. Used scroll button to scroll down. Comp hangs. WTF ?


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 18, 2008)

Firefox


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 18, 2008)

Opera Rocks in terms of speed.

Firefox rocks in terms of stability.

Opera does something more than FF, sometimes FF does more than Opera.

Opera renders CSS same as FF does, but sometimes FF does not render properly.

FF has great support for AJAX so rich formatting works awesome. Opera do have good support for AJAX, but not as much as FF, so it lacks in rich formatting. 

If u have ever opened ur gmail account with Opera 9.25 and FF 2.0.0.14, u would've felt the diff between how these two browsers will cope with AJAX.

I hate IE, its a major threat to web designers. Sometimes it appears fine IE, but not on other browsers, sometimes it appears fine in all browsers but in IE. Sucks.

Opera do have content blocking. And it is inbuilt. So no need of AdBlock or R.i.P.

You can customize the search order as u wish in opeara.

*Opera doesn't need anything such as bookmark toolbar, coz it has got Speed Dial, does FF have it ? Nope*

There is no hardcore rule that we need to use Google Toolbar with all the browsers. Its just another add-on.

*Verdict:* I like both FF and Opera. There is no perfect browser in the world.


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Opera...*



MetalheadGautham said:


> 01. Still not there.
> 
> 02. Didn't work the first time I tried the same.
> 
> ...





 Ok ,let me answer few of these 

1st one as i said VB's fault not opera

4th you can use so many free download managers  & intergrate them to opera.

6th look at ray's answer.

10th yes

11th Opera is lighting fast in gmail, i don't why you encounter this problem.

12th look at the link i gave you , i bet you missed it..



 AGAIN i say this guide has everything , you need to read it , most of your problems will be sloved.

*www.pallab.net/2006/04/12/extending-opera-the-ultimate-guide-to-customizing-opera/



ok as for widgets, *widgets.opera.com/


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Opera...*



MetalheadGautham said:


> 01. Still not there.
> 
> 02. Didn't work the first time I tried the same.
> 
> ...



1. Its still there here.

2. It works perfectly , you sure you did it right?

3. You can , just right click customize , then drag-n-drop em . Anywhere.

4. No browser's download manager is good, get yourself a real download manager application do that purpose.

5. If you want to change sizes, you gotta edit ini files.

6. You can change both url and title in the speeddial.ini file. Just gotta look clearly.

10. It shows all items. Not just memory ones. Title is misleading.

11. GMail opens fine for me. Still ,even if it is slow , it's clearly coz of Google's coding and not Opera.
Try this and tell me if the speed is faster : *mail.google.com/gmail?nocheckbrowser



MetalheadGautham said:


> Since you managed to answer this many questions, do you mind if I ask more ?
> 
> 1. I know this is IMPOSSIBLE in firefox, but still, how do I add two search boxes instead of just one ? I want one box for wikipedia and one for google.
> 
> ...



1. In Opera , right click on the addres bar , customize , Goto Buttons>Search , drag-n-drop whatever search engines you want.

2. widgets.opera.com

3. You can mix items , not rearrange toolbars without resorting to ini file editing. Just drag-n-drop stuff on different toolbars.



MetalheadGautham said:


> What ever the reason may be, thanks anyway, for trying to fix opera up. You don't know HOW greatful I am for this because opera is the one and only browser I can use other than the over simplistic konqueror. Nothing else work.


No problem , Just continue that attitude.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> as far as I am concerned, for all practical perposes, both mean the same to me
> 
> And why didn't you answer my other questions ?
> 
> ...



8- why search from there, in the addrs. bar , just type the "keyword" of particular search site (e.g google = "g", yahoo = "y", youtube = "u" [mine] & the search query.

e.g., "u race driver grid" leads to *www.youtube.com/results?search_query=race+driver+grid&search_type= on my opera.

the default search engine is google, so if you type race driver grid, opera takes you to *www.google.com/search?q=race+driver+grid&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 

see simple

(dunno whether that "create search" is there in FF.

11. for me it does take some time, but thats gmail's fault. but once loaded, its faster.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2008)

I have used only Opera ALL my life (computer life,silly) and never had any problems apart from some compatability with Flash sice i moved to GNU/Linux(Solved it by downgrading Flash). I have never used Firefox 
No problem logging to GMail,Yahoo(new version).
The only gripe is How can i stop Opera from downloading more than 1 file at a time?
No queue option in Download Manager?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

*???*



Gigacore said:


> *Opera doesn't need anything such as bookmark toolbar, coz it has got Speed Dial, does FF have it ? Nope*


I think Bookmarks Toolbar is MUCH MUCH better than speed dial. I just need to middle click an item to open it in a new tab. Speed Dial makes me have to open a new tab to open a new link. Actually, I found no good use for speed dial till now.


smit said:


> Ok ,let me answer few of these
> 
> 1st one as i said VB's fault not opera
> 
> ...


1. I know its vB's fault, but does that mean I can continue to use opera as easily as I used firefox ? No it doesn't. Firefox is the ONLY browser, even taking into account all those gnome gecko based firefox alternatives out there plus konqueror, dillo and opera, which supports wysiwyg in vB.

4. I meant something like DTA(firefox's addon DownThemAll). Its fast launching and fast downloading.

12. Still can't find google toolbar there. Where is the link ?


rayraven said:


> 1. Its still there here.
> 
> 2. It works perfectly , you sure you did it right?
> 
> ...


1. Is it there in default opera installation ?

2. I think I didn't press and hold long enough.

3. I want the address box in the top menu bar.

4. Something like DownThemAll is what I need.

5. Damn. Location ? Are they in ~/.opera/ ?

6. OK

10. Damn

11. Still no improvement.



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> 1. In Opera , right click on the addres bar , customize , Goto Buttons>Search , drag-n-drop whatever search engines you want.
> 
> 2. widgets.opera.com
> 
> 3. You can mix items , not rearrange toolbars without resorting to ini file editing. Just drag-n-drop stuff on different toolbars.


1. Thanks. That removed the need for google toolbar 

2. Cool.

3. Damn.


			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> No problem , Just continue that attitude.


That I always do


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: ???*



MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. Is it there in default opera installation ?
> 
> 2. I think I didn't press and hold long enough.
> 
> ...



1. Yep. Only thing different is one of amitava's css files to alter digit's appearance. But i doubt its anythin to do with the wysiwyg editor.

2. Not Opera's problem then 

3. Drag-n-Drop it in the top bar and remove from the below one. Simple. 

4. There's nothing like that afaik , but here's what i do , set my download manager to monitor the clipboard and then copy the link address from opera instead of clicking it. Download manager picks off from there.

5. Yes , ~/.opera/ in Linux.

11. Donno what your issue is , GMail opens with the new ui when i use that link ,along with the new progress bar while loading.

I dont see the need for sizing the toolbar , opera resizes em depending on the contents dynamically.


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

here is the link you missed ....

*widgets.opera.com/widget/4282/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: ???*



rayraven said:


> 1. Yep. Only thing different is one of amitava's css files to alter digit's appearance. But i doubt its anythin to do with the wysiwyg editor.
> 
> 2. Not Opera's problem then
> 
> ...


1. 

2. 

3. Nope. Not in the main menu bar ( the one with file, edit, view, etc )

4. Launch times. My system is not fast enough for something like that to happen at blazing speeds. And btw, KGet sucks. No download acceleration.

5. 8)

11. BSNL H500


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: ???*



MetalheadGautham said:


> 3. Nope. Not in the main menu bar ( the one with file, edit, view, etc )
> 
> 4. Launch times. My system is not fast enough for something like that to happen at blazing speeds. And btw, KGet sucks. No download acceleration.
> 
> 11. BSNL H500



3. You cant have anything on the menu bar in Opera, and not even ff, although u can have a custom button that toggles the menu bar and displays it like a menu.

Click this to add the button

Then drag-n-drop it onto a toolbar you want.
I think custom buttons can be added to personal bar and status bar only though. Thats a limitation.

Find more custom buttons here : *operawiki.info/CustomButtons

4. If download manager is running in the background then no such issue.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

ehh...
Firefox is my customized camaro
Opera is Ferrari

But i love FF for the flexibility and what you want is what you get


----------



## hullap (Jun 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Flock just seemed to be a FF ripoff. Just that it had better blogging support.



flock is not a ripoff,
more is much more then just blogging,
its more towards SN
look at its wikipedia article
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flock_(web_browser)


----------



## Who (Jun 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham @

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/9351/41307529gv9.jpg

 is this the Editor you are talking about ? , work perfectly on my opera, as seen in the pic.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 19, 2008)

^ nope, this is wat he is talkin about: 

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/6285/fftd3.th.jpg


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Jun 19, 2008)

I've just tested firefox 3 ...it has improved a lot and a lot faster also....but execpt google toolbar none of my previous extensions are working in it...on the other hand the page rendering n speed of opera 9.5 is much better.....in the acid 3 test score of the 2 browsers >>>>> FIREFOX -> 71 , OPERA -> 83 ....I have been using opera for 3years n I think it is the best browser out there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

I am not able to log in to my blogger account via opera. I think it has something to do with its support for frames. But I am not sure. Can someone tell me if they experience the same ?


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jun 19, 2008)

FIREFOX any time is my pick when it comes to browsers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

Firefox _Tango!_ theme sucks. I wish they had a better default theme for GTK+.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am not able to log in to my blogger account via opera. I think it has something to do with its support for frames. But I am not sure. Can someone tell me if they experience the same ?



works for me (os-vista).


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 19, 2008)

^ me too...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

I go to blogger.com

Enter username and passowrd

Then a new page shows up with a google accounts box where I am asked to sign in with my google account.

I sign in, and again the same page shows up.

OPERA SUCKS AT REDIRECTING


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I go to blogger.com
> 
> Enter username and passowrd
> 
> ...



try this & see
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/42/oprvl6.th.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

^^already there


----------



## Rahim (Jun 19, 2008)

^^Try clearing the cache and try(it works in Opera for me when this happens)


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 20, 2008)

The same is the case for me like MetalHeadGautham.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 20, 2008)

About tyhe speed dial problem, Try Ctrl+Shift+Click to open any link in a new tab. Super efficient.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 20, 2008)

^Or just middle click


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, Ctrl+number opens the speed dial entry of corresponding number in the active tab (not in new tab though)...

One more thing I found interesting in Opera... Dont know if it is available in Firefox and IE... Today, suddenly my mouse stopped working, but I had opened Thinkdigit forum for browsing... While the tab wasnt stopping over links, I could open a list of links through Ctrl+Alt+L and open the links from a list (Pressing Ctrl+Enter over the link would open it in background...)

Arun


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 20, 2008)

^ Its Ctrl+Shift+L  not Ctrl+Alt+L

Couple of tips:

1.Thumbnails in Ctrl+Tab switcher :

Enable opera:config#UserPrefs|UseThumbnailsinWindowCycle

Now the Ctrl+tab switcher will have thumbnails of the tab along with name.
Good for keyboard freaks like me 

2. Inline search.

You can use '/' anywhere in the page , to popup a search bubble.
Also , to get the firefox style search bar , 
Right-Click on the status bar > Customize > Buttons > Search

Add 'Find In Page' to the status bar. 
Enable opera:config#UserPrefs|UseIntegratedSearch

Next time you press Ctrl+F , the search bar you added is given focus automatically instead of popping up an old school style search window.
And pressing 'enter' will take you to the next result.

P.S : Maybe we should have an Opera tips thread?


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ Its Ctrl+Alt+L in Opera 9.5 on Windows for Links list...

Arun


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

smit said:


> ^ People like you who don't how to use Opera think FF is the best , LOL don't say FF & Safari are better just because you don't how to use some good features of Opera, Opera is the best & the fastest browser right now & it has everything in built unlike FF which needs extentions & addons , so krazzy i suggest you to learn how to use Opera instead of making such statements.



And I suggest you keep your suggestions to yourself. I don't care what you think. I have my opinions and favourites just like you do. Just because a browser loads up pages in the least amount of time doesn't mean it's the best. The way the pages end up looking when the loading is done is what is important. And I think everyone knows how Opera does not load many pages properly. If all the other browsers open the same page properly and Opera does not, then for me, its Opera's fault. I would not like my pages looking like ****. I'd rather wait a couple of seconds more in Firefox or Safari and get a properly displayed page. And a browser is about how it renders web pages, not how many features it has. Get that fact straight. And its the former where Opera sucks. Even if tomorrow Opera adds the option to make coffee and dry clean your clothes but still does not load pages properly, I'll still be using either Safari or FF3.

So yeah. As I said, Safari and FF3 are THE BEST BROWSERS IN THE WORLD. And that's my opinion. And I don't care about anyone else's. If you like Opera, go use it. Don't tell me to learn things.


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The wonders of Opera 9.5!!!
> 
> *img61.imageshack.us/img61/5577/capture12062008083457ca9.jpg




Oh ! look i am so smart using Opera that i couldn't figure this out,  WOW. Somtimes you need to admit that you don't know something being like " I am so smart don't tell me anything"  will just make you an idiot. really opera renders most of everysite out there & you don't know how to use features of opera.


 Really you need to learn , there is no way to escape this cycle, if i am in something new say linux i am next to nothing against say MetalheadGautham , he may know lot about linux that i don't & if tells me something ,  i would listen to him. that's the same with you , you are a newbie with Opera & you don't know about it , i told you nicely that you should learn about it , don't go jumping out " HOW DARE YOU TELL ME ANYTHING !!!!"  that will only show how intellingent you are.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

Just to spice things up, why would a normal user want to download some sh!tty browser that finds the only way to promote itself and get some publicity by suing another company which is going to release a final version that will put to rest the most commonly alleged accusation?

Why would someone want to download some sh!tty browser when there is a browser that does what it should very efficiently?

Why would I want to download some sh!tty browser when I my Vista already has 1 that does everything?

Why would I want to download a sh!tty browser when most web developers specifically code websites for IE?

Why?

The only special browser out there, is the one that most web developers spend time on developing their sites for. It's IE.

IE 8 FTW!!!

BTW I guess after Krazzy's screen shot, the sh!tty browser just lost one user in Aayush


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually it's his fault IMAV , you see he has been using " Fit the Width" option , Opera works fine , i can post images of it you want proof ...

edit :  you actually jumped into whole situation i am telling Krazzy that he doesn't know how to use opera as he says it sucks (in directly).

Proof :
 *img261.imageshack.us/img261/1157/21yj0.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

smit said:


> Oh ! look i am so smart using Opera that i couldn't figure this out,  WOW. Somtimes you need to admit that you don't know something being like " I am so smart don't tell me anything"  will just make you an idiot. really opera renders most of everysite out there & you don't know how to use features of opera.
> 
> 
> Really you need to learn , there is no way to escape this cycle, if i am in something new say linux i am next to nothing against say MetalheadGautham , he may know lot about linux that i don't & if tells me something ,  i would listen to him. that's the same with you , you are a newbie with Opera & you don't know about it , i told you nicely that you should learn about it , don't go jumping out " HOW DARE YOU TELL ME ANYTHING !!!!"  that will only show how intellingent you are.



This is what I was talking about. You'd expect the 'Fit to Width' option to actually fit the content to the display width, wouldn't you? I mean a noob like me would, it's logical after all. But Nooo! Selecting fit to width actually compresses the web page from the sides so that IT DOES NOT FIT TO WIDTH ANY MORE!  I mean why put a shitty Fit to width function if it does not actually fit the page to width? This is Opera for you. Many features. Poor implementation. Go figure!


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol , its the site fault , that is Newbie for you ( even after the words you used, i am talking to you nicely) , there are many site i know that works with Fit to Wideth option so its the site fault  , also read my entire post as you have habit of skipping some parts of my post.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> BTW I guess after Krazzy's screen shot, the sh!tty browser just lost one user in Aayush



I think he stopped using Opera ages ago. He too is a full time Safari user.


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

Safari is very good on mac ( as i heard) but on windows even mac will say it is behind FF & Opera though they still say its better then IE.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

smit said:


> Lol , its the site fault , that is Newbie for you ( even after the words you used, i am talking to you nicely) , there are many site i know that works with Fit to Wideth option so its the site fault  , also read my entire post as you have habit of skipping some parts of my post.



So now its the site's fault.  It's always someone else's fault for Opera users. It's never Opera's fault. You guys keep on using that browser even though many websites don't support it. Why stick with something that does not do its job well. Won't it be easier to switch over to Firefox or Safari so that you can have a hassle free web browsing experience and stop blaming everyone else.

As for talking nicely, its you who started it. I had just stated my opinion on what I think were the two best browsers. Also I had come to that conclusion after using all the four browsers for a considerable amount of time. Also despite Safari being my favourite, I've used it the least among the four (most being Opera). But you jumped in on me and said I don't know how to use Opera and all. As if Opera is some highly complex piece of machinary and it takes some rocket science to operate it that I don't know of. Just because you think Opera is the best, you probably thought I should do the same too. As if I don't have any personal choices. And you tell me you are talking nicely to me. Yeah right. It's me who is talking nicely to you.


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

Right , it's the site fault for that feature only , you say sites are not rendering properly , see the diffrence. 

 Can you run windows update in Firefox without any addons ? nope the site has made for IE itself, also about talking nicely you said FF & safari are the best browser in the world.



krazzy said:


> Safari and Firefox 3 are the best browsers ever!



 I don't see "IMO" in there which leads you are some kinda of genius who knows evertyhing also Opera takes skill to use & remember great things in the world needs skill to use , if you come on Yahoo IM i can explain to you how to use opera from the beging i am ready to help but Are you ready to learn ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2008)

Firefox nothing else


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

smit said:


> I don't see "IMO" in there which leads you are some kinda of genius who knows evertyhing also Opera takes skill to use & remember great things in the world needs skill to use , if you come on Yahoo IM i can explain to you how to use opera from the beging i am ready to help but Are you ready to learn ?



I believe IMO stands for In My Opinion. So it should be pretty apparent to every one that whatever that I write in my posts is indeed MY OPINION! I mean its only logical, since I myself have written them. Why would I write someone else's opinions in my posts?!

As for learning more about Opera, no thank you. As I already said there are some basic problems in using Opera that cannot be rectified by the user. Even if I learn from you, Oh great Master of Opera, and master the software myself, there is no way I can solve the page rendering problem, which is essentially because of web sites not supporting it. And since that is my only grouse with the software, there is no way I'll be wanting to waste time trying to master it.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2008)

Safari's Private Browsing feature. Beat that.


----------



## chesss (Jun 22, 2008)

^ ok 
Opera's email client - pop3/imap support . 
beaten


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

If opera sue's monopoly *M$'*s Internet Exploder ,then it is a sin and it sucks!you Hypocrat!  when M$ sues *Linux* for "virtual" so called* sioftware patents* ,it is M$ 's right and M$haft is right and they "only" know how to do business?big *hypocrisy*!

Opera is a good browser.but something tells to stay away from it!dont know what it is  may be open sourcing Opera will help them!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

chesss said:


> ^ ok
> Opera's email client - pop3/imap support .
> beaten



It's a good thing that Opera has a built-in mail client. But to be honest it is totally irrelevant to the actual web browsing. Whereas the private browsing feature that Goobi gave is useful for browsing, especially when more than one person uses the browser. Private mode lets you browse the web without the pages getting stored in the history and the entered URL's are also not saved. So no one knows where you've been and what you've done.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

I will switch to Opera the day AI-Roboform is compatible with Opera


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Just to spice things up, why would a normal user want to download some sh!tty browser that finds the only way to promote itself and get some publicity by suing another company which is going to release a final version that will put to rest the most commonly alleged accusation?
> 
> Why would someone want to download some sh!tty browser when there is a browser that does what it should very efficiently?
> 
> ...


Yaaaay! Time to turn this to a REAL fight

I know you wanted to call me, and here I have come. Hope you are ready for this.

The best browser out there is one which supports each and every one of those international web browser standards. Its the one which has an infinite number of extentions to choose from, making it act like the Emacs of web browsers - it can do anything and everything. It can chat in IRC. It can crawl and fetch entire websites. It has a download accelerator built in which takes up hardly any resources. It can run any website whose developer knows how to follow standards. Its the most themed browser, and pwns IE, Safari, Konqueror, GTK-WebKit-Gecko browsers(epiphany and family), etc completely in looks. Its the browser which the King of Internet marketing, Google, officially recommends and supports. Its the browser which works on almost any platform thats worth something.

Mozilla Firefox 3.0 FTW


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

> The best browser out there is one which supports each and every one of those international web browser standards.



Opera does.



> Its the one which has an infinite number of extentions to choose from



Firefox Wins



> It has a download accelerator built in which takes up hardly any resources.



Opera has it.


> It can run any website whose developer knows how to follow standards.



Opera does.


> Its the most themed browser, and pwns IE, Safari, Konqueror, GTK-WebKit-Gecko browsers(epiphany and family), etc completely in looks.



Opera has skins supports too.


> Its the browser which works on almost any platform thats worth something.



Last I checked, Opera works on more platforms then Firefox. It runs on Windows, Mac OS, Linux, Symbian, Windows Mobile, Sony Ericsson Axxx platform, Wii.

The only thing due to which Opera lacks is Extensions support. IE has it in the form of Add ons plugins with .net frame work. The day Opera starts extensions support Firefox will be out of market.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The day Opera starts extensions support Firefox will be out of market.


only firefox will have to bear the consequences 
why don't people at opera do this, is someone paying them to hold on or there is some code break to occur when doing this 

anything thats community driven survives even after developers stop supporting it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Opera does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ofcourse Opera is a good one. Thats why I never mentioned it as a browser beaten by FF. Rather, it compliments FF very well.

Opera does NOT have a download *accelerator*. Its mearly a manager.

Infact, Opera vs Firefox is an age old issue, and they never actually _beat_ each other in any way ecept for the fact that opera has a better tab implementation while firefox has a better extention implementation.

As for platform support, I was talking about non embedded stuff. Opera is awssome in embedded though. Nintendo DS, PSP, Mobile Phones, etc etc.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

Still, Opera runs on Windows, Mac OS X & Linux equally. So there is nothing else other then extensions support in which Firefox beats Opera.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> If opera sue's monopoly *M$'*s Internet Exploder ,then it is a sin and it sucks!you Hypocrat!  when M$ sues *Linux* for "virtual" so called* sioftware patents* ,it is M$ 's right and M$haft is right and they "only" know how to do business?big *hypocrisy*!
> 
> Opera is a good browser.but something tells to stay away from it!dont know what it is  may be open sourcing Opera will help them!



I have had a very tiring day. What a better way to lighten the mood than read a comment by an ignorant fool who doesn't know the difference between a monopoly case & patent infringement  who else could that be but some one who knows nothing about business, off course his friends too are no better in business than him

Come back when you understand the difference between patent infringement & monopoly. Then we shall talk why Opera decided to sue MS and why firefox did not.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

as if software patent exists?  definitely not!
*endsoftpatents.org
*badvista.fsf.org

*www.google.co.in/search?q=bill+gat...=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a

 .FOSS supporters are NOT!the one who hosts his blog on Linux host and irritate everyone with his anti-foss thing is a "holy elephant?" .
what about *FUD*?


yeah.sure I am gonna use bill gates pick under my chappel may be along with you too. deserves it.


----------



## narangz (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> as if software patent exists?  definitely not!
> *endsoftpatents.org
> *badvista.fsf.org
> 
> ...




Well, is that how business is done? If you think yes, then that's the reason why Windows is the leader.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

may be.it is a ugly world ,where cancer(micro$oft) is worshipped by ignorant people.
I know it is so bad to have a sane mind in this world where M$haft and proprietary warlords rule


----------



## narangz (Jun 22, 2008)

If you want to promote FOSS then the business style you are talking about won't lead FOSS anywhere.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> yeah.sure I am gonna use bill gates pick under my chappel may be along with you too. deserves it.


Like I care  who are you anyways, a nobody. Who cares what you do  



praka123 said:


> FOSS supporters are NOT!the one who hosts his blog on Linux host and irritate everyone with his anti-foss thing is a "holy elephant?"


We use what works, unlike some fagots, who because cannot play DRMed content on their sh!tty OS start bad mouthing DRM itself and spread FUD about it so much so publically say they support piracy


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

*@narangz:I am not promoting FOSS here.let the ppl choose it.*.But I want to show my hatred towards Bill gates the moron who invented paid software cr@p.thats it.  yeah ,and his bloody M$haft too.

so anyways ,let someone know the problem with DRM as already mentioned:
*defectivebydesign.org



> *Contact the Campaign*
> 
> Please send us your ideas for anti-DRM action, or contact us with any questions or media requests Contact Form
> *We Oppose DRM!*
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## narangz (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> *I am not promoting FOSS here.let the ppl choose it.*.But I want to show my hatred towards Bill gates the moron who invented paid software cr@p.thats it.  yeah ,and his bloody M$haft too.



LOL! That's what I mean. If you want people to use FOSS stop abusing Microsoft, Apple & other companies. Show them the reasons (productivity, entertainment etc.) why they should shift to FOSS.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

narangz said:


> Show them the reasons (productivity, entertainment etc.) why they should shift to FOSS.


Ya that is if he can find something 

Entertainment!  Entertainment & Linux  the damn thing can't play mp3s without a net connection  what entertainment are you talking about?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

again I repeat: I want to show how bad M$ is ! it gives me more satisfaction than giving effort to mindlocked M$haft moronic gays who dont want to learn 



> *What is DRM? Digital Restrictions Management*
> 
> Big Media describe DRM as Digital Rights Management. However, since its purpose is to restrict you the user, it is more accurate to describe DRM as Digital Restrictions Management. DRM Technology can restricts users’ access to movies, music, literature and software, indeed all forms of digital data. Unfree software implementing DRM technology is simply a prison in which users can be put to deprive them of the rights that the law would otherwise allow them.
> After months of campaigning during 2006, DefectiveByDesign.org declared Tuesday October 3rd 2006, an international "Day Against DRM". With more than 10,000 technologists having joined in the campaign and pledged to take direct action to stop DRM, and with more than 200 "actions" planned across the globe on October 3rd, we had achieved our goal of raising public awarness to the threats possed by DRM.
> ...


*www.defectivebydesign.org/what_is_drm


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> again I repeat: I want to show how bad M$ is ! it gives me more satisfaction than giving effort to mindlocked M$haft moronic gays who dont want to learn


Please do continue, it is much better than having husband killed wife or boy friend killed girl breaking news, the reason: coz he wouldnt have sex as condoms arent open source and the female decided to use i-Pill who the male confused to be an Apple product


----------



## narangz (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> again I repeat: I want to show how bad M$ is ! it gives me more satisfaction than giving effort to mindlocked M$haft *moronic gays* who dont want to learn [/url]



Such language cannot harm MS in anyway & do any good to FOSS 

I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Just to spice things up, why would a normal user want to download some sh!tty browser that finds the only way to promote itself and get some publicity by suing another company which is going to release a final version that will put to rest the most commonly alleged accusation?
> 
> Why would someone want to download some sh!tty browser when there is a browser that does what it should very efficiently?
> 
> ...


WHOA!!!

didnt expect this from you.

btw, run ie6/7 on xp or vista, it consumes more memory than those 3rd party (sh1tty) browsers & add those  holes (security) too

when i buy a car, i'm not gonna stay with the standard audio player/tyre, nope, i'll get much better player/tyre.

same is the case with ie & opera. later one is performance package (nfs mw like)


----------



## kalpik (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> again I repeat: I want to show how bad M$ is ! it gives me more satisfaction than giving effort to *mindlocked M$haft moronic gays* who dont want to learn
> 
> 
> *www.defectivebydesign.org/what_is_drm


Please refrain from using such language..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

Kalpik, it's normal for him. He is just being FOSS terrorist


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

^like you people being M$haft megalomaniacs.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

Nah, we bash MS where it deserves it. You don't bash FOSS even when it deserves it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

ZOMG...these fan wars !


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

show me where you bash?you cant!you are a ....boy! 
I am loosing my patience.any way you people must die seeing the death of bill gates,steve ballmer and their moronic *M$haft corporation*


----------



## kalpik (Jun 22, 2008)

@GX: Why did you have to intervene when i had already warned praka?

@Praka: STOP it, else you will face consequences.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> show me where you bash?you cant!you are a ....boy!



Ya, Me & all my GFs are sure, that I am indeed a boy 



> I am loosing my patience.any way you people must die seeing the death of bill gates,steve ballmer and their moronic *M$haft corporation*



We heard this in 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 & now 2008. It's getting boring now....FOSS hasn't given anything breakthrough in computing while Microsoft did in form of DirectX, Windows, Microsoft Office etc etc


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Please do continue, it is much better than having husband killed wife or boy friend killed girl breaking news, the reason: coz he wouldnt have sex as condoms arent open source and the female decided to use i-Pill who the male confused to be an Apple product



wow! so much for LOLLING? right?  open source is regard to technology not inside undies.if you can get 

sure M$ sucks.those who support M$ after knowing how pathetic and moronic this fcking corporation is ,can be rightly called us AZZZ_HOLEOS! go dig one may be redmond guy can fly there to catch with yours.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

@ Kalpik

Just chilling my mood, yaar 30 days se OS wars main part nahi liya hai


----------



## kalpik (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> wow! so much for LOLLING? right?  open source is regard to technology not inside undies.if you can get
> 
> sure M$ sucks.those who support M$ after knowing how pathetic and moronic this fcking corporation is ,can be rightly called us AZZZ_HOLEOS! go dig one may be redmond guy can fly there to catch with yours.


Ok, that's it.. Banned for 7 days.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

how i wished i could !


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 22, 2008)

wth


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Kalpik. Now we will have peace at least for some days


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

Bill Gates a Moron?! Lawl! Most of you guys (including myself) wouldn't even be having a computer had not been for that guy. It's because of him that computers stopped being a geek thing and became a household item. Atleast think once before you hit the 'Post Reply' button whether what you wrote makes any sense at all.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2008)

ROFL ... What was going on in here =)) , I cant imagine what a simple Browser discussion can lead to .... total wastage of bandwidth and time..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

Kalpik, your treat in Kareem's is sure now....


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

^^instead do ur gf's some favor


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> WHOA!!!
> 
> didnt expect this from you.
> 
> ...


IE 6 is not good, I'd say stay away from it. IE 7 & 8 run great on my system. IE 7 runs a lot better on Vista than on XP. As far as memory consumption is concerned. Firefox crosses 100MB very often and hangs my entire system, never faced such a problem in IE.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 23, 2008)

@GX, Back to the topic, IMHO, more than extension support, I feel that Firefox is gaining grounds more than Opera because of good marketing and good website compatibility... The sites that are poorly coded to suit IE are now rendering properly in Firefox also mostly, but often dont work that well with Opera... I feel that if Opera works on rendering to allow for all the "erroneous" coding supported by IE, Opera will have a much better userbase...

Arun


----------



## axxo (Jun 23, 2008)

Opera is a decent browser but not the best when i say best it should do whatever I ask for..Firefox does this with so called addons opera failed to do so even after a feature inclusion called  widgets. But I have to admit the fact that opera has got fastest page rendering engine in it.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 23, 2008)

I have my opinions but I knwop no body will bother 
1. Mozilla is far ahead in javascript/AJAX and CSS performance. Many javascripts work differently on opera.
2. opera is the most feature rich browser.(compared to default installation of FF)


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

Guys you really don't want me to bring in my site into the discussion  It will turn into an OS war  What say Goobi


----------



## shaunak (Jun 23, 2008)

OPERA 9.5
On any god damned OS: Windows, Linux, Symbian(Opera mini!), or even platform independent JAVA!
 You want proof?
Take the acid 3 test: *acid3.acidtests.org/


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

ZOMGWTF!!!! Ye kya ho raha hai?


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

shaunak said:


> OPERA 9.5
> On any god damned OS: Windows, Linux, Symbian(Opera mini!), or even platform independent JAVA!
> You want proof?
> Take the acid 3 test: *acid3.acidtests.org/


Just 'coz it shows some ugly looking useless smiley it is better?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

^That's just one of the infinite reasons.
Abhi list karne ko mat bolna.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Still, Opera runs on Windows, Mac OS X & Linux equally. So there is nothing else other then extensions support in which Firefox beats Opera.


Unfortunately, Extentions matter the most.
I love using opera MAINLY because it has intergration with my Desktop Environment.
Firefox has no such intergration.

But I still end up using firefox because it has fewer bugs, has loads and loads of extentions to keep even ME satisfied, and because there are workarounds to intergrate it into my DE>


gx_saurav said:


> Nah, we bash MS where it deserves it. You don't bash FOSS even when it deserves it.


I do 
I am actually platform neutral.
I bashed Windows when it was not good enough.
Then I bashed Ubuntu when it was not good enough.
Then now, I bash Firefox and Opera because they are not good enough.


kalpik said:


> Ok, that's it.. Banned for 7 days.



I hate to say this, but I think prakash deserved it.

He was just talking TOOMUCH. And linking a lot, and embaressing even HARDCORE linux users, like me, kalpik, anirudh, etc.


----------



## narangz (Jun 23, 2008)

shaunak said:


> OPERA 9.5
> On any god damned OS: Windows, Linux, Symbian(Opera mini!), or even platform independent JAVA!
> You want proof?
> Take the acid 3 test: *acid3.acidtests.org/



*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/06/browsers-shootout/


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 23, 2008)

Safari for sure it rockz in terms of speed, but in terms of add-ons it really sucks!!! If you need to surf fast internet go with Safari.... It will be great give it a try...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 23, 2008)

DigitDonz said:
			
		

> Safari for sure it rockz in terms of speed, but in terms of add-ons it really sucks!!! If you need to surf fast internet go with Safari.... It will be great give it a try...



Yess..Safari is great.. But for year 2002...
Safari is as good as a Blind-Deaf-Lame Horse. (Read absolute no worthy features).

Firefox whileis pretty good, Its in no way a browser of choice for noobs. Opera is powerfull enough for Both Power users and n00bs.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

to all : I apologize my behaviour in this post  .I got my control off due to [....] provocation 

Firefox rocks!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2008)

who provoked U? Do U consider calling Bill Gates a genius or saying that IE 7 works fine for me provocation?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

imav - he is whining about opera and micro$oft -


			
				iMav said:
			
		

> *Just to spice things up, why would a normal user want to download some sh!tty browser that finds the only way to promote itself and get some publicity by suing another company which is going to release a final version that will put to rest the most commonly alleged accusation?
> *
> Why would someone want to download some sh!tty browser when there is a browser that does what it should very efficiently?
> 
> ...


^this is the reason.see how he tries to justify m$haft  bolded part is reg opera vs M$haft  on Internet exploder monopoly and opera filed anti-monopoly case against M$haft !

anyways ,I dont want to continue ,unless on popular demand


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 23, 2008)

Praka, I suggest you stop using the words M$haft and similar words for a while, and please, don't call other members by offensive words. I hate to say this, but you are 29 years old. At least *try* to act your age. Your posts are becoming too repetitive and monotonous. Cut it out, unless you want a more serious ban.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

Why the hell was he un-banned anyways?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2008)

@Prakash

Did Microsoft kicked U out of campus selection when U were in collage? I mean, I don't find any other reason for U to get so angry . Hack, U R a FOSS Terrorist & U don't even contribute to FOSS whose songs U sing.

U like Piracy
U hate North Indians
U hate hindi
U abuse MS & Bill Gates when they r the only reason U R able to work on a 20K PC at home.
U R an Indian but hate other Indians

Why should we even allow U on this forum?


----------



## axxo (Jun 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Why the hell was he un-banned anyways?



I guess only you so worried about his unban . Moreover this is fight club and he regret for his post already.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am regretting for my apology now.
*MODS!BAN THESE TWO FA1B0YS WHO ARE THE MAIN CAUSE OF FLAMEWARS HERE.ESPECIALLY FOR NAME CALLING.*
I dont like Piracy. it is name calling.
Id like you both to be outside of this forum.I can very well say ,this keeps sanity of the forum  .I dont hate anyone black or white or north or south.it is those ,like the M$ kiddos you both ,who loves to enforce Hindi,feeling elitist! 

yes M$ and bill gates doesnt deserve what it is! 

I bet if you two are banned and removed ,I can maintain sanity here. see the psych0 who spread anti-FOSS on his blog?see how he provokes?NO ?  then dear M$ servants ,just Shut The Fcuk UP! OK?

i think the existance of you both are the reason why M$ is going down


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2008)

Opera sued MS in terms of monopoly & non-standard compliency, but they didn't sue Apple for Safari's monopoly, Y? 

Firefox is doing well but they didn't sue MS, Y?

MS is making IE8 Standard complient, still opera sued them, Y? 

The day U give proper logical answers to these, I will agree that MS is a monopoly, despite of the fact that Windows platform is full of 3rd party apps

@prakash

I m one of the most senior member here but even I M having enough. I don't like slang language but now U R provoking me to use Hindi abuses (cos U won't understand them )

your posts & love for FOSS is justified only if U contribute to FOSS which U don't. Hack, even zeeshan likes MS but still he contributed to FOSS by porting gigasmilies to Linux. What have U done for FOSS other then degrading the status of FOSS as those who r jealous of MS & can't stand Windows being so popular


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

axxo said:


> I guess only you so worried about his unban . Moreover this is fight club and he regret for his post already.


I didn't know calling other members Morons is how one expresses regret


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2008)

U R the one who takes names & called Bill Gates an Idiot, ever seen us calling Richard Stallman an idiot?

That is the difference Y half the forum loathes U but still takes us normally


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

*M$ is a monopoly*

Microw$oft from its starting with founder Bill gates wants proprietary crap to be enforce.they always liked to kill their competitors buy "*embrace ,extend and extinguish*" method.

They always copied from others(remembe M$ dos is bought by miss bill gates,windows copied shamelessly TCp/IP and network stacks from *nix ,UI from Mac OS).when Netscape was the browser during mid 1990's  ,they launched a bundled browser which is integrated to the shell called Internet exploder.

Poor netscape cannot compete with the monopoly.then ,microsoft expanded its monopoly by giving users a dead horse called IE for so many years ,until Firefox came from the ashes of phoenix browser.

now M$ is famous for anti-competent practices.they are found guilty by US courts many a times.


> _*nited States v. Microsoft*_, 87 F. Supp. 2d 30 (D.D.C. 2000) was a set of consolidated civil actions filed against Microsoft Corporation on May 18, 1998 by the United States Department of Justice (DOJ) and twenty U.S. states. Joel I. Klein was the lead prosecutor. The plaintiffs alleged that Microsoft abused monopoly power in its handling of operating system sales and web browser sales. The issue central to the case was whether Microsoft was allowed to bundle its flagship Internet Explorer (IE) web browser software with its Microsoft Windows operating system. Bundling them together is alleged to have been responsible for Microsoft's victory in the browser wars as every Windows user had a copy of Internet Explorer. It was further alleged that this unfairly restricted the market for competing web browsers (such as Netscape Navigator or Opera) that were slow to download over a modem or had to be purchased at a store. Underlying these disputes were questions over whether Microsoft altered or manipulated its application programming interfaces (APIs) to favor Internet Explorer over third party web browsers, Microsoft's conduct in forming restrictive licensing agreements with OEM computer manufacturers, and Microsoft's intent in its course of conduct.
> [....]


*United States Microsoft antitrust case*


then ,Linux became a player visible to the moronic M$ during 2000's. lately they want to prevent Linux from capturing their monopoly winblow$ market.
M$ used Fear,Uncertainity and Doubt"(FUD) method with GNU/Linux and FOSS.

they used a drowning company called SCO unix by funding them indirectly to sue that Linux kernel uses codes from their pool.

when that failed,M$ recently came directy with a FUD called Linux infringes 235+ software patents. software patents are virtual things which practically doesnot exists. EULA and other stringant copyright laws provided more than enough things to keep M$ so called "innovation" 

then lately M$ wants to join the lucrative music/video(hollywood esp) industry by enforcing Digital Restrictive Management (DRM) on their softwares especially Vista which turned out to be a flop on window$ series. 

Now,Microsoft got another strategy.they want to make young kids start their computer education first from windows ,hence to make them lock to this single windows platform.they are distributing funds of millions of dollars for this matter.

Microsoft is a monopoly with their internet exploder incorporated with their windows operating system which too is a monopoly and due to which every new kid or pro user sticks with this OS.

Governments can save big revenues by NOT using windows which is essentially a blot and spyware galore.recently windows VI$ta got 60+ spyprobes secured by NSA of USA gov/mil found by softpedia.

anybody with some self respect ,should try their best to leave this windows OS's and should stick with Free/Alternative OS to prevent the monopoly.


FOSS is Free/Libre Open Source Software - It is a boon in current world where those who got money and power and monopoly rules everyone suppressing others(and options).


> *What is free software and why is it so important for society?*
> 
> Free software is software that gives you the user the freedom to share, study and modify it. We call this free software because the user is free.
> To use free software is to make a political and ethical choice asserting the right to learn, and share what we learn with others.  Free software has become the foundation of a learning society where we share our knowledge in a way that others can build upon and enjoy.
> ...


*www.fsf.org/about/what-is-free-software

Richard M Stallman Founded GNU(*gnu.org) which helped Linus and others to build a operating system around Linux kernel called GNU/Linux.
it offers freedom in both ways(as in free beer and free speech).



read more here:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Microsoft


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: M$ is a monopoly*



praka123 said:


> it offers freedom in both ways(as in free beer and free speech).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

[Offtopic]

@iMav, GX
For heaven's sake, can't you 2 stop provoking him?

@Prakash
Dammit! Can't you stick to the topic? Why do you get provoked?

Nobody wants to know WTF is FOSS or Linux or Why FF didn't sue MS or Why Opera sued MS. Keep all that crap with yourselves. Don't pollute the forums. Why are you 3 hell bent on taking Digit forums to its ultimate death??!! All of you must be ashamed of yourselves... prolly handed life-bans. Frankly, I see no reason for provoking or being provoked. Digit forums is going to DOGS! Literally!

[/Offtopic]

I'm sorry for the offtopic post, but couldn't help it!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2008)

Somebody ones said that other may innovate but it is MS who knows how to make it easy to use & make money out of it.

If FOSS is so good then Y isn't the server division of Red hat, novell & ubuntu more rich then windows server division despite of being used more then windows in servers.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

@infra: I was a nice guy.  not any more  .First CTC by 2 M$ boys.then let me see!
banned or not ,is not the matter.when persons lost their sanity by irritating others(FOSS supporters esp) , then we too have to voice. no worries.I can stop here.even  I *apologized*.but the lunatics are strict that as if their dog funded them a booze.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

^^how come the money crept in.

lol...richness is not by money all the time


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2008)

@infra 

I just came back to delhi today, was getting bored so doing timepass & proving him wrong


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah ,it is timepass for you ? to prove sane things wrong.
 I am doing my best to let winblow$ users to know how they are inside a vendor-lock(M$).
freedom is more important.you can earn money.but there is something called ethics.

Let a FOSS based software world come!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 24, 2008)

WTH voted for Flock?

Its just Firefox with some unwanted social networking bloat!

@ Praka, Calm down, dude!
I do not agree with your definition of free coz I think that freedom only comes when something is public domain. I do not try to force my belief down the neck of  other people. Nor do I think distorting names is going to prove anything. I put it in my siggy and leave at that.

Calm down and look around yourself! The world is a beautiful place. FOSS people breath the same air that MS employees, Gates and Ballmer breath. They drink the same water. IE and FFx teams collaborate on standards.  The scenario is a lot better than what is posted in blogs by fanboys and all!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

I've reported both your posts (GX and Prakash)... and would SINCERELY REQUEST THE MODS TO BAN BOTH OF YOU!

MS - FOSS wars were once interesting topic to debate, discuss, argue and fight. But not any more... Just become an overdose.. WHEN SOMETHING BECOMES TOO MUCH YOU FEEL LIKE PUKING... Everything is good only till a certain limit... don't cross that.. frankly there is nothing fancy is MS - FOSS wars anymore... people fighting are fools.. bloody fools... sheesh.. I'm ashamed of being a part of such forums...


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2008)

STOP THE WAR


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Please, can we get back to the topic and discuss browsers?


T159 said:


> only firefox will have to bear the consequences
> why don't people at opera do this, is someone paying them to hold on or there is some code break to occur when doing this
> 
> anything thats community driven survives even after developers stop supporting it


I agree. Its something I have been championing for a long time.
I have brought this issue up many times in forums, blogs and irc chats. 
Somehow they have a mindset that its going to compromise with the security. Even many old time opera users oppose it on the grounds that its going to make Opera Fx(in a bad sense - with memory leaks etc).
Some opera employees like Tim Altman are in favour of it, but a lot of them are not. And I dont think it would be implemented anytime soon (I think JVT had said something to this effect).


Opera is my primary browser but alongside it a window of fx is always open. I use Opera because I love it's interface. Comparatively I find Fx's interface clunky and a speed breaker.



> Opera sued MS in terms of monopoly & non-standard compliency, but they didn't sue Apple for Safari's monopoly, Y?
> 
> Firefox is doing well but they didn't sue MS, Y?
> 
> MS is making IE8 Standard complient, still opera sued them, Y?



I am quoting Haavard (Opera employee)



> One thing that has surprised me is the seemingly one-sided focus on one of the two proposed remedies, namely the unbundling of MSIE. People seem to forget about the second proposed remedy - *forcing Microsoft to adhere to Web standards, which is even more important in my opinion.* The first is just a way to prevent Microsoft from having the power to continue its practices. Both are about giving people an actual choice...
> 
> The complaint doesn't mean that Windows must be stripped of all browsers. What matters is that there is actual choice.
> 
> ...


Related
Microsoft sabotaging CSS too?
Microsoft stiffling  ECMAScript in order to prevent competition
Btw, this lawsuite may have already helped the web. I suspect that it did influence MS' decision to use the standards compliant engine as default in IE8.


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 24, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> U abuse MS & Bill Gates when they r the only reason U R able to work on a 20K PC at home.



When on earth will u realize the reality.  Tell me one contribution which came from Microsoft for the first time and is the major reason for the wide spreading of PCs.  The real reason PCs gained market is the hardware shrunk and became more powerful at the same time.

Now mobiles are gaining popularity for the same reason.  Thank God there is no monopoly there or else ppl 5 years down the lane will call company X as the reason for mobiles' uptake and hail its founder as the God.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 24, 2008)

FF3 rules! 

I like the way it uses my system's memory in high amounts which isn't used otherwise,thats value for money spent on the memory sticks.
On a serious note:FF3 is amazingly fast,and its the extensions which really puts it way ahead of opera,no third browser is anywhere near them.safari is a poor excuse on the name of a browser,IE-lets just not talk about it.Another reason-opera doesn't shows digit forums correctly with images off for me,.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 24, 2008)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> U abuse MS & Bill Gates when they r the only reason U R able to work on a 20K PC at home.



If MS hadn't been there, the PC would have costed Rs.16000 only as if a user buy genuine copy of  Windows, he has to shell out at least Rs. 3000


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> @Prakash
> 
> Did Microsoft kicked U out of campus selection when U were in collage? I mean, I don't find any other reason for U to get so angry . Hack, U R a FOSS Terrorist & U don't even contribute to FOSS whose songs U sing.
> 
> ...


Several good points there.

But when it comes to Bill Gates, HE and HE ALONE is the reason behind a PC, not MS. It was Billy's clever thinking. MS now is not at all as inspirational and good as it was once upon a time. MS-Ballmer sucks.

But I must agree, using the language prakash uses makes the reading quite difficult. And a bit annoying, because I HATE spelling mistakes from someone other than me.


axxo said:


> I guess only you so worried about his unban . Moreover this is fight club and he regret for his post already.





gx_saurav said:


> Opera sued MS in terms of monopoly & non-standard compliency, but they didn't sue Apple for Safari's monopoly, Y?
> 
> Firefox is doing well but they didn't sue MS, Y?
> 
> ...





gx_saurav said:


> Somebody ones said that other may innovate but it is MS who knows how to make it easy to use & make money out of it.
> 
> If FOSS is so good then Y isn't the server division of Red hat, novell & ubuntu more rich then windows server division despite of being used more then windows in servers.


Keep that part out. This is not the right place to discuss about revenue generated by lies, cheating. blackmailing and bribing. MS DOES have a history.

As for the ease of use part, well ease of use is a RELATIVE TERM. Linux is made keeping particular people in mind, and they are a hell lot satisfied. Today, even the other population can be satisfied from linux thanks to the hard work of Red Hat, Novell and Canonical. But it takes time to get market share if you want to do it without spending a lot on advertisements and marketing. Linux folks prefer spending money over development and productive work rather than advertisements, which are basically a set of lies you tell to attract people. Ads are for MS, Tata, Sony, etc.


infra_red_dude said:


> I've reported both your posts (GX and Prakash)... and would SINCERELY REQUEST THE MODS TO BAN BOTH OF YOU!
> 
> MS - FOSS wars were once interesting topic to debate, discuss, argue and fight. But not any more... Just become an overdose.. WHEN SOMETHING BECOMES TOO MUCH YOU FEEL LIKE PUKING... Everything is good only till a certain limit... don't cross that.. frankly there is nothing fancy is MS - FOSS wars anymore... people fighting are fools.. bloody fools... sheesh.. I'm ashamed of being a part of such forums...


+1

All this trash talking by both guys makes little sense. I have honestly NO idea why anyone would bother with these wars, when it makes little or NO DIFFERENCE to the outside world. Perhaps if they were in an important dicision making body in the government, their views may be of a lot of significance. But you have two ORDINARY GUYS here. Whats the point then of arguing ?


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

@Indyan: Everyone knows that it was within weeks of MS announcing that IE 8 is Acid Test compatible & going to adhere to "web standards" that Opera filed the case. And let's be honest man, we both know for a fact that the only reason Opera sued MS was because it has more market share, it did not sue Firefox even though Firefox is a default on most Linux Distros, if they were to sue FF they would have destroyed any good will they had & suing Apple for Safari makes no difference what soever to their actual purpose of gaining more eye balls and making sure that Windows gets more and more crippled.

@infra: I did not provoke him, I give a damn about him, he is the one who chooses to refer to us as gays & morons. He is the one who uses abusive language in all his post, fcuk this that, moron, gay, sh!t and what not. Some mod bans him but then he is un-banned again. What does he do once un-banned, back to abusing other members by calling them morons, idiots, using the same abusive language.


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 24, 2008)

It is nice to see that even staunch MS fans can't argue about any MS innovation with authentic proof.  

Nudge, nudge!  This is Fight Club after all!!


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

> And let's be honest man, we both know for a fact that the only reason Opera sued MS was because it has more market share


Read, what Haavard stated. MS was sued because it had a massive market share and it was creating problems.
Fx and Safari didnt create any problems, because first of all they are very good interms of adhering to standards.
And even if they didnt adhere to standards they dont have a dominant market share - so they wouldnt have been any question of abusing their position.
With power comes responsibility.


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

And MS was taking steps towards being responsible. IE 7 much better in rendering sites than IE 6, IE 8 it was announced before the case that IE 8 passes Acid Test and adheres to "standards" all of this was public knowledge, yet they went and sued them.

They want to sue, then they say we don't want Windows to be shipped without IE but we want a version without IE that is at a lesser cost.

I mean cmon dude, it is a company can't it sell their product. Windows without IE, Windows without WMP. What rubbish is this? What standards were when Real sud MS for WMP, nothing it was just to get eye balls and publicity. That is what Opera is trying to do.

Honda can't sell it's car with bridgestone tires? Makes sense? I can't sell my Gas detectors with my own sensors? Makes any sens?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> And MS was taking steps towards being responsible. IE 7 much better in rendering sites than IE 6, IE 8 it was announced before the case that IE 8 passes Acid Test and adheres to "standards" all of this was public knowledge, yet they went and sued them.
> 
> They want to sue, then they say we don't want Windows to be shipped without IE but we want a version without IE that is at a lesser cost.
> 
> ...


Its not about IE7 being better in rendering sites than IE6. Its about IE7 being able to render sites which follow the W3 standard.

If you read what Pallab posted.. you can actually relate this to Peter Parker! He had a large "market share"  if he starts abusing his powers to make things go his way isn't it unfair? For that matter, a person who is relatively less dominant can't demand anything. Its about taking advantage of their market share to make people code specifically for IE even when standards exist. This is wrong. And afaik, Opera sued MS when it had only announced that IE8 will be more standards-compliant, not let ppl test themselves. I maybe wrong here; correct me if I am.

Lets consider an analogous hypothetical incident. Everyone know Ubuntu is the most widely used distro. Tomorrow if Ubuntu forces the kernel developers to change something in the kernel according to their wish and then demand that all other distros should adopt it, then its wrong.. I hope you get my point.


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> afaik, Opera sued MS when it had only announced that IE8 will be more standards-compliant, not let ppl test themselves. I maybe wrong here; correct me if I am.


 Beta 1 was released very soon after that for all the "ppl" to test it themselves. 

What makes this whole thing interesting is the fact that Firefox did not choose to sue MS, wonder why? 'coz they have enough users and also have the distros bundling Firefox. Opera, no. Opera had no choice, MS was an easy target. Sue firefox the whole internet will fall on you, because it is "open source". Opera was no where, it could not sue Firefox, it had to sue MS before IE 8 beta was out, otherwise they would lose the smallest bit of ray of hope that would give them some support, ie. IE's incomplete adherance to "web standards". That is the whole problem. Heck, Apple came out with Safari for WIndows, they even cheekily bundled it with iTunes uypdate. They could have sued MS for IE. They did not, 'coz Safari has it's share of OS X users. It was Opera who was no where on any of the platforms, even though it is as good as members here claim it tobe. It was no where in terms of usage. MS was an easy target, they were being investigated, so the easiest and safest solution that will get you good will and some support - Sue MS.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

not only Internet exploder , M$ windows itself is a monopoly.this monopoly forced hardware vendors to give drivers only for window$ ,without considering better Operating Systems  like *GNU/Linux* ,mac etc.

Luckily , with Vi$ta ,this monopoly is slowly nosing down  .
M$ is responsible for the current ecosystem ,where only window$ is used by world countries ,may be except CHINA .what Governments should do is to concentrate on "*eradicating*" reliance on Window$ and M$.this way ,we can have a sane ecosystem ,where all OS competes each other ,unlike current M$ monopoly,DRM and more.

also ,the $$$$'s which can be saved by not using/buying window$ License is huge!thing !
IMO , GNU/Linux is ready for Desktop user.provided his IQ must be above 80


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Beta 1 was released very soon after that for all the "ppl" to test it themselves.
> 
> What makes this whole thing interesting is the fact that Firefox did not choose to sue MS, wonder why? 'coz they have enough users and also have the distros bundling Firefox. Opera, no. Opera had no choice, MS was an easy target. Sue firefox the whole internet will fall on you, because it is "open source". Opera was no where, it could not sue Firefox, it had to sue MS before IE 8 beta was out, otherwise they would lose the smallest bit of ray of hope that would give them some support, ie. IE's incomplete adherance to "web standards". That is the whole problem. Heck, Apple came out with Safari for WIndows, they even cheekily bundled it with iTunes uypdate. They could have sued MS for IE. They did not, 'coz Safari has it's share of OS X users. It was Opera who was no where on any of the platforms, even though it is as good as members here claim it tobe. It was no where in terms of usage. MS was an easy target, they were being investigated, so the easiest and safest solution that will get you good will and some support - Sue MS.


Why did FF not sue MS? Straight forward answer - Mozilla is a very different company than Opera. Opera has to survive in the market.. pay it employees.. if comptt. crushes it with unfair means it will go bankrupt.. so fight till you are right.. as for FF, if mozilla shuts down FF will be taken over by the OSS community.

Why did Apple not sue MS? They haf better things to worry, like the upcoming Snow Leopard! 

I'll give you a classic example.. You must've known about the recent protests in Kerala with regards to Reliance stores selling veggies. The small farmers protested.. why? coz farming is the main business for them.. similarly opera is a company totally reliant on its web browser and a for-profit organization. I'm not blaming MS here... or not-blaming opera here.. as the saying goes, when you are become big, every small action of yours is taken note of.. and everyone will try to extract as much as possible from you. Pallab rightly said: With power comes responsibility. 



praka123 said:


> not only Internet exploder , M$ windows itself is a monopoly.this monopoly forced hardware vendors to give drivers only for window$ ,without considering better Operating Systems  like *GNU/Linux* ,mac etc.
> 
> Luckily , with Vi$ta ,this monopoly is slowly nosing down  .
> M$ is responsible for the current ecosystem ,where only window$ is used by world countries ,may be except CHINA .what Governments should do is to concentrate on "*eradicating*" reliance on Window$ and M$.this way ,we can have a sane ecosystem ,where all OS competes each other ,unlike current M$ monopoly,DRM and more.
> ...


Sir... sorry to inform you but this thread has got NOTHING TO DO WITH WINDOWS OR GNU/LINUX OR ANYTHING.. so plz keep your "wise" guidance outta this thread! Go create a new thread for it...

And sorry boss, *my IQ is only 40 and I've been officially declared a RETARD* by the doctors, *yet I use Linux distros*.. so am I violating any law here?


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'll give you a classic example.. You must know about the recent protests in Kerala with regards to Reliance stores selling veggies. The small farmers protested.. why? coz farming is the main business for them.. similarly opera is a company totally reliant on its web browser and a for-profit organization. I'm not blaming MS here... or not-blaming opera here.. has the saying goes, when you are become big, every small action of yours is taken note of.. and everyone will try to extract as much as possible from you. Pallab rightly said: With power comes responsibility.


Infra: again I shall say this, With power comes responsibility, MS took note of that IE 7 & 8 are hard evidence and proof of that. But, you still keep on saying the same thing. MS talked about IE 8 being "standards" compliant Opera knew that before IE 8 comes out they should sue MS else they won't get the little support "standard" compliance would get them. IE 8 comes out, it is standards compliant, now they lose the whole plot on which their complaint is based. That is what I am trying to say. If standards were so much an issue, MS would have been sued long back by Apple, Mozilla even Netscape could have.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

infradude said:
			
		

> I'll give you a classic example.. You must've known about the recent protests in Kerala with regards to Reliance stores selling veggies. The small farmers protested.. why? coz farming is the main business for them..


you are wrong here.communists esp protested because ,small shop owners will loss their business. who the hell told farming got scope in Kerala(except rubber)  vegetable items all are procured from either taamil nadu or karnataka. 

....continue please!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Infra: again I shall say this, With power comes responsibility, MS took note of that IE 7 & 8 are hard evidence and proof of that. But, you still keep on saying the same thing. MS talked about IE 8 being "standards" compliant Opera knew that before IE 8 comes out they should sue MS else they won't get the little support "standard" compliance would get them. IE 8 comes out, it is standards compliant, now they lose the whole plot on which their complaint is based. That is what I am trying to say. If standards were so much an issue, MS would have been sued long back by Apple, Mozilla even Netscape could have.


Dude.. I'm saying the same thing as you! What I'm saying is that Opera took the opportunity and sued MS before IE8 beta came out as they weren't too sure about its stds. compliance (nobody believes MS' claims!). At that time there was no proof of IE8 being stds. compliance.

I've already posted my opinion regarding why its not important for Mozilla or Apple from a business point of view. Also during the dayz of Netscape the scenario was much different. Ask the coders of that time if they had to deal with so much mess as they do today to make the sites compatible with all browsers. What I'm saying is that Opera's true intention was fight against the wrong, not in the consumer's interest but for their interest and survival.



praka123 said:


> you are wrong here.communists esp protested because ,small shop owners will loss their business. who the hell told farming got scope in Kerala(except rubber)  vegetable items all are procured from either taamil nadu or karnataka.
> 
> ....continue please!


Aah yes.. thanks for correcting me  The whole point I wanted to make was that with these things, small "shop owners" (analogous to Opera) would be on the losing side.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 24, 2008)

IMO Firefox and new Opera9.5 r the best........but I personally like to use Firefox


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> What I'm saying is that Opera's true intention was fight against the wrong, not in the consumer's interest but for their interest and survival.


It was not fight against the wrong, coz everyone knew that the wrong was being corrected swiftly. It was a fight for survival & interest. It was not against monopoly. If it were against monopoly, they could have sued canonical for bundling firefox.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

Lemme answer it sentence by sentence...



iMav said:


> It was not fight against the wrong, coz everyone knew that the wrong was being corrected swiftly.


Come again... _swiftly... _??? You said _swiftly??? lol _



iMav said:


> It was a fight for survival & interest.


Yes, I think the same. But the reason behind the case would actually benefit the common man, if corrected (and it is, since IE8 is much better than prev. versions)



iMav said:


> It was not against monopoly.


Only when you are dominant in the market can you abuse your powers! Go ask an MLA who's lost elections, he's the best example 



iMav said:


> If it were against monopoly, they could have sued canonical for bundling firefox.


Canonical can't bundle Opera as its not opensource, heck! it doesn't even bundle mp3 codecs due to that! Does that mean Ogg is a monopoly?

When you compare things, think logically!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Microsoft or hate Opera or anything, but I find myself agreeing with whatever iMav is saying here.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 1, 2008)

*jumps into the conversation without reading previous posts like a n00b*
Opera is the 1337, FTW!!!! (har har har)


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol^. My l337 browser is Lynx.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2008)

my 1337 browser is Konqueror... its so 1337 that I can't even _use it_ properly.
Other than that, Firefox is the biggest 1337 browser, if you customise it to your needs via extentions.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 1, 2008)

for me its opera


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Firefox is the biggest 1337 browser, if you customise it to your needs via extentions.


^ Die, Die, My Darling :-*


----------



## Indyan (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont know if Opera is a 1337 browser, but its certainly sexy!


----------



## k6153r (Jul 1, 2008)

Opera.
I love it!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 10, 2008)

I live on firefox and safari!


----------



## remrow (Aug 4, 2008)

East or west *opera* is the best
though firefox has some cool ad ons.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like Firefox wins. 
This thread isn't as active as before. My post was about 1.5 months ago and only one post after that post.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 17, 2008)

FireFOX is best cuz all the good features of IE and Opera can be downloaded as "extensions" and "add-on" in FireFox.

The bad part about FireFox is that in certain cases, u have profile related problems and Bookmarks dissapear. ANd sometimes, the default Download Manager loses integration into Firefox, even if u havent changed any settings


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 17, 2008)

> FireFOX is best cuz all the good features of IE and Opera can be downloaded as "extensions" and "add-on" in FireFox.



Heh, I'll tell you the corollary: Opera is best cuz all the features that are downloaded as "extensions" and "add-on" is already present by default in Opera.


----------



## hullap (Aug 17, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 17, 2008)

Give me an ABP for Opera and I'm sold. Until then K-Meleon.


----------



## axxo (Aug 17, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Heh, I'll tell you the corollary: Opera is best cuz all the features that are downloaded as "extensions" and "add-on" is already present by default in Opera.



correction not "all the features" but only few. I can mention few features thats only available in the form of addons for fx.


----------



## chesss (Aug 17, 2008)

> Give me an ABP for Opera and I'm sold.


 right click > block content..

If you want more
1. Remove it permanently userjs 
2. THE PROXOMITRON *me bows respectfully*


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

firefox is still leading after a number of hours 
I use opera sometimes but I use Safari more often. I have to admit, d/ling files from the web, Opera is blazing.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha, firefox wins!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Dude, its the vote for money scandal... firefox brought it from delhi... Do you know how many things firefox has copied from opera? They saw that opera was free! and so they made firefox free too!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Almost every browser is free.
and firefox is supported by most websites. Opera cannot open www.yahoo.com.hk
Though I like the mail client.


----------



## viruses (Aug 17, 2008)

nothing can beat firefox


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 18, 2008)

^^^ Every browser has pros and cons. Even I am a "Macboy" will not "LOVE" Safari. Every browser IMO is missing something other browser has.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2008)

^^It surely does open *hk.yahoo.com/

I use Opera but it lacks a major featuire all its life: The anility to queue downloads like "Max no of active downloads" other DM provides. I have no idea why the devs havent work on this ,its not as if it is an exotic feature. Its damn essential and its been missing for years............


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 22, 2008)

All browsers suck..........................bandwidth of course........... lol.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 22, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> All browsers suck..........................bandwidth of course........... lol.



Then stop using all of them.


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 22, 2008)

Surprised!

2 years ago i joined digit forum. It red it on Magazine, I didn't know much about foruming... after sometime i stopped coming here.... after  a year, i thought of using this forum again but i had lost my username/pwd....

lol I am so surprised to see thread having 514 replies and 9,882 visits, which was made by me.... lol....


BTW.... My fav is Mozilla.. that time my fav was opera.....


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ .....

Welcome back........


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

Firefox 3  is my choice


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 22, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> All browsers suck..........................bandwidth of course........... lol.


Lynx for the bandwidth-concious.You can surf for hours and have only a few hundered kbs less in your bandwidth.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 24, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^^It surely does open *hk.yahoo.com/


Well it opens but in Chinese it tells you the page will show "everything" if you use Firefox,Internet Explorer or Safari.


----------



## chesss (Aug 24, 2008)

^that is because of browser sniffing 
1. right click > edit site pref > network tab > change 'identify as opera' TO 'mask as firefox' 
THEN select cookies tab > select cookie > click delete .

THEN Reload

it opens then


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 26, 2008)

mine is opera for speed dialing.....


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 26, 2008)

^^Opera just for speed dialling? You can get the same feature on firefox too using an addon.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 27, 2008)

Opera for forums and stuff and heavy browsing. Very bandwidth friendly for those having slow connections like me.

Firefox. Slower but very good with blogging stuff. Great spellchecker. Wordpress+Firefox is damn good a combination.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 27, 2008)

well, in windows i use opera for most of my work..and firefox for downloading meta torrents..
in kubuntu i use firefox ..there is opera present but in linux firefox is very fast

btw , i love the tab browsing and the speed dialing of opera

one thing .. in firefox 3 i love the back button size as it help to increase the speed..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

Firefox 3.0.1 ftw........


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Can the mods add Google Chrome on to the list of options on the poll? It's quite an interesting browser.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2008)

^People still need some time to evaluate Chrome.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 7, 2008)

i use different browsers for different purposes

Firefox especially when to bock ads and flash files,scripts an when to customised browsing

Opera - i like the command buttons and image style-cached images and noimage options....especiallly love for its speed

IE-use for banking or for secured browsing

In my opinion FF is an near all rounder.....


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 7, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> IE-use for banking or for secured browsing


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

Added Chrome to the list


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 8, 2008)

^^No use.Most of the people have already voted and can't vote again.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ I know. Just want to see Chrome lose that's all


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Firefox all the way!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Fire Fox is the best browser and its security is the toughest with noScript add-on.

Fire Fox is the best browser and its security is the toughest with noScript add-on. Approved by PcWorld & Chip team. Dunno about digit.


----------

